# Cigar Room - Journey (PICS!)



## Stratus

Greetings!

I thought the forum members might enjoy my man cave/cigar room journey. My vision/dream has been floating around in my head for a while, but today marks the first day of construction. I've attached an architectural drawing and a few pics, and I'll continue to post throughout the project over the next few months if folks are interested.

Enjoy the ride. This should be fun!

*Architectural Drawing - Cigar Room*


----------



## Stratus

*Cigar Room - Day One*


----------



## PTAaron

Oh very cool, I love build threads. 

What’s the plan for sealing it up to keep the smoke in the room?


----------



## mpomario

That looks like it’s going to be spectacular. Keep us posted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

Sweet. Always great to see build threads of any sort. Will keep keen eye out for updates. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stratus

The room will have its own ventilation system. Meeting with HVAC contractor early next week to nail down the details. I've got some ideas, but nothing firmed up for sure yet. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Westside Threat

:subscribe:


----------



## Stratus

The cigar room will extend out to the "man cave". I'll include pics of that part of the project too. End of day pics.


----------



## Ender1553

Sweet! Enjoy the journey!

What's the cut in the concrete for? Laying some additional plumbing for your man cave like a wet bar?


----------



## Stratus

*
Cigar Room.*


----------



## Piper

Thanks for keeping us posted and giving us the chance to dream!:vs_cool:


----------



## Stratus

Thank you PIPER. This is a dream come true and it's going to fun to share the ride!


----------



## Piper

Tim Campbell said:


> Thank you PIPER. This is a dream come true and it's going to fun to share the ride!


Their are guys on this forum who can give you a second opinion about ventilation. Totally over my head, but you might be able to understand what they have to say.


----------



## Stratus

That would be a big help! Admittedly, I'm flying a little blind.


----------



## Stratus

Additional plumbing for a bar area that includes a faucet, dishwasher, ice maker, etc. See attached drawing.


----------



## Matfam1

Tim Campbell said:


> That would be a big help! Admittedly, I'm flying a little blind.


Hey welcome to the forum. I'm an HVAC tech, I do quite a bit of engineering. I'd be interested in knowing what your contractor says. Give me a shout if I can be of any assistance.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

Your photos are gone mate. Use imgur instead of Photobucket.


----------



## Del Fuego

cvrle1 said:


> Your photos are gone mate. Use imgur instead of Photobucket.


Can't stand photobucket. too many adds and annoyances. I dumped em last year. I'm probably going to try photos.google.com


----------



## Stratus

Ender1553 said:


> Sweet! Enjoy the journey!
> 
> What's the cut in the concrete for? Laying some additional plumbing for your man cave like a wet bar?





cvrle1 said:


> Your photos are gone mate. Use imgur instead of Photobucket.


Thanks! Just set up an account. Will switch out images. Thanks again!


----------



## Stratus

Matfam1 said:


> Hey welcome to the forum. I'm an HVAC tech, I do quite a bit of engineering. I'd be interested in knowing what your contractor says. Give me a shout if I can be of any assistance.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That would be a BIG help! Any general tips to advise the HVAC pro when he arrives? For example, make sure you: ? ? ?


----------



## Matfam1

Tim Campbell said:


> That would be a BIG help! Any general tips to advise the HVAC pro when he arrives? For example, make sure you: ? ? ?


Let me get back to this tomorrow.... if I don't remember, bug me

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

cvrle1 said:


> Your photos are gone mate. Use imgur instead of Photobucket.


I hate Photobucket... I had a home theater build thread that's been going on for 7 years - all my old images were on photobucket. Takes forever to download them to move to flickr because of all the stupid ads.


----------



## csk415

That’s a big empty space. Is it a finished basement? It’s nice to see someone’s start to finish build. Can’t wait to see the end results. 


~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Stratus

csk415 said:


> That's a big empty space. Is it a finished basement? It's nice to see someone's start to finish build. Can't wait to see the end results.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Yes indeed. Here's the birds-eye of the entire space. You can see the Cigar Room (bottom left). However, we are also building out the rest of the basement. I'm most charged about the Cigar Room, but the entire project is very exciting. There are a few built-ins, wet-bar, and millwork. Here's the architectural drawing of the entire space. Thanks for taking an interest.


----------



## greasemonger

Gotta go through she smoking room and bar to get to the loo. Pit stop and refill on the way out. I like the way you think.


----------



## cvrle1

Herf at Tim's place once his basement is done


----------



## Matfam1

How many sqft is the smoking area, how tall are the ceilings and how many smokers max?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Matfam1 said:


> How many sqft is the smoking area, how tall are the ceilings and how many smokers max?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Cigar Room portion is 297 sqft... and it has a finish ceiling height of 8'.

The furniture plan allows for four club chairs (smokers), but it would be nice to have the flexibility of having a few more buddies join in... if the party is calling their name.


----------



## Stratus

cvrle1 said:


> Herf at Tim's place once his basement is done


Heck yes!


----------



## Stratus

greasemonger said:


> Gotta go through she smoking room and bar to get to the loo. Pit stop and refill on the way out. I like the way you think.


It's like the circle of life. Bar, cigar, pee...repeat. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Stratus

Laying pipe today. Area will include exhaust, drain, water supply and electrical.


----------



## Stratus

*In-Wall Built-In Humidor. *

Thoughts? I'm furring out a wall and adding a built-in humidor. Here is the plan.


----------



## Westside Threat

I think your humidor needs to be a lot bigger!


----------



## Stratus

s


Westside Threat said:


> I think your humidor needs to be a lot bigger!


Haha...Yes bigger is always better! :smile2: I'm limited in terms of depth because it's going to be flush mounted and built into the wall. Do you think it's deep enough?


----------



## Westside Threat

Tim Campbell said:


> s
> 
> Haha...Yes bigger is always better! :smile2: I'm limited in terms of depth because it's going to be flush mounted and built into the wall. Do you think it's deep enough?


Two boxes deep would be ideal. Worst thing would be to build out this entire room and not have enough storage for cigars. Honestly....If it were me....I would plan for 100 boxes and back into that amount of space. On the low end :grin2: Do it right, do it once.


----------



## Matfam1

I’d go with 400 cfm; code only requires 60 cfm per smoker, I like to see a lot more. The 400 cfm allows some flexibility. I would have it installed on a rheostat to provide variable flow. The other consideration needs to be, make up air. You are exhausting 400 cfm of conditioned air, you have to bring it back into your home somehow. A heat recovery ventilator is ideal, but expensive. To minimize odors your cigar space should be as sealed as practical from the rest of the space and have its own HVAC system, that is entirely separate from the rest of the home. The ozone generator is probably the best way to eliminate odors.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Matfam1 said:


> I'd go with 400 cfm; code only requires 60 cfm per smoker, I like to see a lot more. The 400 cfm allows some flexibility. I would have it installed on a rheostat to provide variable flow. The other consideration needs to be, make up air. You are exhausting 400 cfm of conditioned air, you have to bring it back into your home somehow. A heat recovery ventilator is ideal, but expensive. To minimize odors your cigar space should be as sealed as practical from the rest of the space and have its own HVAC system, that is entirely separate from the rest of the home. The ozone generator is probably the best way to eliminate odors.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! This is great info. I didn't have plans for a separate HVAC system...however was going to seal off all the existing vent(s) in the room. Hmmm.

Do you have a suggestion for the ventilator?


----------



## Matfam1

Tim Campbell said:


> Thanks! This is great info. I didn't have plans for a separate HVAC system...however was going to seal off all the existing vent(s) in the room. Hmmm.
> 
> Do you have a suggestion for the ventilator?


If you don't do a separate system, air WILL circulate thru the house, along with the air goes the odor. As for the ventilator, I have no idea; it's been to many years since I had anything to do with small equipment.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

Tim Campbell said:


> s
> 
> Haha...Yes bigger is always better! :smile2: I'm limited in terms of depth because it's going to be flush mounted and built into the wall. Do you think it's deep enough?


Lovely plans!

I second @Westside Threat, do the biggest built in possible as you will fill it up quick and soon will be looking for additional storage space. The 11 inches should be good enough for most boxes if stacked one deep, but if you can make it 36 in wide by 60 in depth, that would give you a very decent sized space.


----------



## Stratus

Well, sometimes you have to bite the bullet. My future cigar room was already drywalled. However, after doing more research, I decided to remove the existing drywall and insulation and add spray-foam insulation. I likely will also add a layer of 6mm plastic sheeting.

Decided that it doesn't make sense to be penny wise and pound foolish! Taking all reasonable steps to keep smoke from spreading to other areas of the house. Right decision?


----------



## PTAaron

Tough call, but definitely the right one.


----------



## Matfam1

Agreed, that’s the right choice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Here's the start of my small wine room. I'm adding a 1/2" glass enclosure, so drywall has been removed and "blocking" has been installed to support the weight. Also added 3/4" plywood to give the wine racks something solid to screw into.

*Schematic *










*Pic*


----------



## Stratus

OK, here's what the cigar room looks like without the drywall and insulation. I'll be replacing with spray foam. I received an estimate that was only $350 more than a DIY kit. Decided it was worth it to go with a pro given the cost differential.


----------



## Shadowdogg

Tim Campbell said:


> OK, here's what the cigar room looks like without the drywall and insulation. I'll be replacing with spray foam. I received an estimate that was only $350 more than a DIY kit. Decided it was worth it to go with a pro given the cost differential.


Oh, you need to double the height of that in wall humidor.


----------



## PTAaron

Nice, I like the wine bottle rack system, that’s going to look great in the final room.


----------



## Stratus

Ventilation installed today. Waiting for electrical and rheostat hook up. Went with a Fantech 800 cfm (Model: FKD 8XL) which is a bit overkill, but can adjust with the rheostat (thanks Matfam1).

The room has two separate vent locations. Hope that is enough. The fan is located outside the room... in a far back storage area, so I'm hoping the noise is a non issue.

Lighting in the room is going to be a challenge. Joists locations are not meshing with the plan - Hmmmm.


----------



## Sophie0503

That is gonna turn out awesome, a lot like my basement was gonna turn out but things happen ?


----------



## GOT14U

Very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Tim Campbell said:


> Ventilation installed today. Waiting for electrical and rheostat hook up. Went with a Fantech 800 cfm (Model: FKD 8XL) which is a bit overkill, but can adjust with the rheostat (thanks Matfam1).
> 
> The room has two separate vent locations. Hope that is enough. The fan is located outside the room... in a far back storage area, so I'm hoping the noise is a non issue.
> 
> Lighting in the room is going to be a challenge. Joists locations are not meshing with the plan - Hmmmm.


Your welcome! Pretty sweet looking set up so far. What did you decide for heating and cooling the space? Did you go with a heat recovery ventilator?

Are both vents the same size? They look a bit small for 400 cfm each, they will be loud at full volume.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

_*


Matfam1 said:



Your welcome! Pretty sweet looking set up so far. What did you decide for heating and cooling the space? Did you go with a heat recovery ventilator? Are both vents the same size? They look a bit small for 400 cfm each, they will be loud at full volume.

Click to expand...

*_


Matfam1 said:


> No decision made on heating and cooling? I welcome your suggestion?
> Both vents are the same size.
> I've currently got an airflow vent roughed into the back supply room, that I can pipe outside. Do you think it's necessary to get air into the room from an outdoor intake?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Matfam1

@Tim Campbell, how big are the vents? Exhausting 800 cfm, will certainly require making that air up somehow. The most cost effective way to do this uses a heat recovery ventilator (HRV). An HRV has two air streams, one going out and one coming in, separated by a energy transfer media that transfers most of the "hot or cold" in the air being exhausted to the air being drawn in. An HRV is also expensive. Other ways to bring air in: dedicated vent from the outside, vent from the rest of the house or thru the cracks and crevices. The thing to remember is that if it's 70F inside and 50F outside and you are exhausting 800 cfm... that's 24k btuh or 2 tons of heat. My 1k sqft house has a 2 ton AC on it. That's a lot of energy. If I were in your shoes, I would use an HRV and a ductless split system. If I didn't go the HRV route, living in Chicago, I'd probably go with a small gas furnace and AC.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

You can call me to discuss... my cell is in my profile


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Completed low voltage wiring this weekend. Spray foam happening today! Sealing off smoke from the rest of the world...or at least that's the plan.


----------



## Olecharlie

Very nice progress!


----------



## Stratus

Here's a few design elements for the room. It's hard to visualize now, but not to early to start planning.


----------



## Piper

Thanks for continuing to share the progress on your cigar room. @Matfam1 is a fantastic resource. Talk about generous-wow!


----------



## Piper

Tim Campbell said:


> Here's a few design elements for the room. It's hard to visualize now, but not to early to start planning.


Looks nice. I wonder what you're thinking about carpeting, rugs, upholstery, etc. There must be some balancing you have to do between comfort and resistance to odor retention.


----------



## Stratus

Piper said:


> Looks nice. I wonder what you're thinking about carpeting, rugs, upholstery, etc. There must be some balancing you have to do between comfort and resistance to odor retention.


Good question! Leather chairs, and hardwood flooring. Will add the cowhide rug...but I'm not sure about the throw rug because of the odor retention. Additionally I have a bad habit of "ashing" more than I care to admit. :ss::surprise:

Putting down a vapor barrier, two layers of 3/8" plywood and hardwood.


----------



## Matfam1

From what I understand about odor, which is limited, odor is created by chemical off-gassing of small particles. Most small particles are rather sticky and rough. They will adhere to any other rough surface like Velcro. 

Best bet for low odor retention: make every surface as smooth as practical. Of course, that sets up a nearly perfect environment for echoes. Disposable wall hangings and throw rugs will be your friend there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Oh, nice work so far. I’m excited for you, to see the end product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Yeah coming along nicely!


----------



## Stratus

*QUESTION: * Since I added the spray foam insulation, do you think the extra barrier of 6MM plastic is needed? Does it help or make things worse?


----------



## Matfam1

I don’t see that it would hurt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Tim Campbell said:


> *QUESTION: * Since I added the spray foam insulation, do you think the extra barrier of 6MM plastic is needed? Does it help or make things worse?


Probably depends on if it's a closed cellulose insulation. If so not much will get through. But another barrier probably won't hurt..depending on what you are aiming for with the barrier and insulation also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

I can't see it hurting at all. Even if for some reason you had a condensation issue up there, besides the mold concern, you added the 2-by below the joists so structural issues could be repaired easily. As long as there's not a huge difference in temps between floors I cant see that happening at all with all that foam. It looks awesome. I can't see any scenario where I'd be able to talk my better half into letting me do something like this. I'll be lucky if I ever get a garage/workshop to smoke in. Hell I should consider myself lucky to be able to sit under the covered porch.


----------



## Stratus

Thanks guys...I really appreciate the help! I went ahead and added the plastic sheeting. The foam is a combination of closed and open foam cell. Here's some pics of today's progress. It's going to look worse before it looks better. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Stratus

Here's the latest round of pics. Drywall, taping, electrical, low voltage, etc. complete. Floors start Monday and custom cabinetry and millwork the week after. The real fun is yet to come...in the meantime, here's where we stand.


----------



## Shaver702

Can't wait to see it finished. Have you started on the in wall cigar cabinet?


----------



## Stratus

Shaver702 said:


> Can't wait to see it finished. Have you started on the in wall cigar cabinet?


Sub floor going in today. The in wall humidor is under construction, but I'm using an outside company: https://vigilantinc.com
It should land for installation in the first or second week of March. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Stratus

Subfloor started today. A plastic vapor barrier and two layers of 3/16 plywood...woven. Should be ready for hardwood on Friday. It's getting fun folks.


----------



## Shaver702

Tim Campbell said:


> Sub floor going in today. The in wall humidor is under construction, but I'm using an outside company: https://vigilantinc.com
> 
> It should land for installation in the first or second week of March. Thanks for your interest!


Oh wow definitely need to see pictures of that when it arrives. 
I do woodworking which I have been planning on finishing the man cave for a while now. (Basement) which I want an eye catching piece so am planning on using zebra wood on the exterior of the in wall. I think it will be stellar piece that is totally different than what will be done where.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Progress. Hardwood going down!


----------



## Stratus

We found a deal on this table and chairs today at ARHAUS. 60%+ off for a floor model. It should look great in the space!


----------



## PTAaron

Wow great progress!


----------



## Stratus

PTAaron said:


> Wow great progress!


Thanks! This has been a long time in the making.


----------



## Stratus

Check out these images of an awesome vintage chandelier find for the Cigar Room.

*Furniture nerd alert:* The designer was Jean Royere who worked during the tail end of the Art Deco era which was all about the machine and how humans relate to machine made products.


----------



## Stratus

Here's the Cigar Room ceiling plan.


----------



## Stratus

To better visualize...here's where things will go in the the cigar room.


----------



## Stratus

OK...The vapor barrier and sub floor on second half of basement was completed today. The remainder of hardwood will be installed over the next few days.


----------



## GOT14U

Man I wish my smoke shack was half this nice! Way to go!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Stratus

Here's the color selections for the cigar room (BM Midnight Oil) and the rest of the basement (BM Stormy Sky). In addition we decided on the billiard table for the game room below. These are bold choices considering the rest of our house is very light and airy. Taking a bit of chance and going for it!










*About the table:*
BRUNSWICK VINTAGE 1906 BILLIARDS TABLE

A faithful re-creation of the company's vintage 1906 Algeria table.


----------



## Stratus

Today's progress. A bit of a challenge around the stairs, but looking good. The floors will be finished in the same dark tone as the stair treads. One more day and the floors will be completely down and then millwork installation starts!


----------



## Stratus

Hardwood doooowwwwwwn! Next step, millwork and built-ins. Starting to see/feel real progress! Purchased a stash of LED bulbs this weekend too...light it up baby!


----------



## Westside Threat

Looking great. Such a huge space


----------



## Stratus

Westside Threat said:


> Looking great. Such a huge space


Thanks, it's coming along! I'm most excited about the cigar room!


----------



## Shaver702

Looks great! Should be able to see the light at the end of the tunnel now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Shaver702 said:


> Looks great! Should be able to see the light at the end of the tunnel now!
> 
> Thanks! For sure, I can really start to visualize the space. It's been a fun ride.


----------



## Shaver702

I just started finishing my basement but unfortunately no cigar room. But I will have a large in wall humidor. I’m getting ideas though from you. 

Question did you put osb plywood down under your flooring? I would think you did since it’s hardwood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Tim, what did you run for your TV? I did not see any data cables or HDMI in your pics.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

Tim Campbell said:


> Purchased a stash of LED bulbs this weekend too...light it up baby!


Did you go super geek and pick up the ones that are smart home connectable?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Shaver702 said:


> I just started finishing my basement but unfortunately no cigar room. But I will have a large in wall humidor. I'm getting ideas though from you.
> 
> Question did you put osb plywood down under your flooring? I would think you did since it's hardwood.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Shaver! Good question. We added a plastic vapor barrier and used two layers of 3/8" traditional plywood woven.

Here's a few pics. You can see how the plywood was woven. The second layer was nailed into the first so as not to break into the moister barrier. The hardwood was tacked and glued. Hope it works...haha! On a side note, hardwood is not recommended for a basement. However, we did a moister test and there was virtually no detectable moister. Decided to take a chance.


----------



## Stratus

Stogiepuffer said:


> Tim, what did you run for your TV? I did not see any data cables or HDMI in your pics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Good Morning Stogiepuffer! Good catch! I am installing four Samsung TV's that mount flush to the wall. Three of them are FRAME TV's that do double duty as artwork when they are not in use. It's a pretty cool idea!










All of the televisions use a One Connect box that allow the TV's to be super thin. As a result, I need only run a very thin fiber optic cable down to the One Connect box that will be housed below in the built-in cabinets. That's where all my cables are hiding. I do have one room where I'll need to conceal the One Connect behind the wall and between the studs. That's proving to be a challenge so stay tuned.

Hope that helps.

Here's a pic of the One Connect.










Cables down below.


----------



## Stratus

Ender1553 said:


> Did you go super geek and pick up the ones that are smart home connectable?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I've got the Phillips Hue bulbs for many of of my rooms upstairs which is awesome. Not super geeking just yet in the basement though.


----------



## acitalianman13

Very nice work I’m jealous can I hire you to build me a room?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Tim Campbell said:


> Hello Shaver! Good question. We added a plastic vapor barrier and used two layers of 3/8" traditional plywood woven.
> 
> Here's a few pics. You can see how the plywood was woven. The second layer was nailed into the first so as not to break into the moister barrier. The hardwood was tacked and glued. Hope it works...haha! On a side note, hardwood is not recommended for a basement. However, we did a moister test and there was virtually no detectable moister. Decided to take a chance.


I have a very dry basement and have installed the plywood down before the floor. Over top of the vapor barrier, but I have talked to a lot of contractors and have been told as long as your basement is dry, and stays that way, you will be fine with a good padded vapor barrier. When i moved into my current house, I actually painted drylok on all the walls and floors. I wanted that piece of mind. I rerouted two downspouts as well. I knew I would finish the basement so wanted to have it all ready to go. I got a box of the wood laminate flooring I wanted and installed it, per say, and let it sit for a few months to see if there was any moisture. Lucky enough we had inches of rain during that time and everything was dry as a bone.

I am on the fence about laying down the plywood first or not. I asked an old timer and he told me if you have enough moisture to get passed the vapor barrier then your plywood isn't going to do much but retain the moister. Never thought of that but makes sense.


----------



## Stratus

Shaver702 said:


> I have a very dry basement and have installed the plywood down before the floor. Over top of the vapor barrier, but I have talked to a lot of contractors and have been told as long as your basement is dry, and stays that way, you will be fine with a good padded vapor barrier. When i moved into my current house, I actually painted drylok on all the walls and floors. I wanted that piece of mind. I rerouted two downspouts as well. I knew I would finish the basement so wanted to have it all ready to go. I got a box of the wood laminate flooring I wanted and installed it, per say, and let it sit for a few months to see if there was any moisture. Lucky enough we had inches of rain during that time and everything was dry as a bone.
> 
> I am on the fence about laying down the plywood first or not. I asked an old timer and he told me if you have enough moisture to get passed the vapor barrier then your plywood isn't going to do much but retain the moister. Never thought of that but makes sense.


I hear you! I've yet to find the definitive playbook. Another consideration is that that the subfloor reduces the ceiling height which can be an issue if you are tall and or don't have deep basement.

We also had drainage work done outside our house last year. We had a ton of rain last night. Happy to report I'm dry as a bone too! Additionally, I have a battery back up! Good luck, I'll be curious to know what you decide.


----------



## Stratus

Bar stools on order! Pony up!










*Back*


----------



## Stratus

Millwork installation should start in another week or so. There's plenty going on behind the scenes, but it feel like I'm watching paint dry at the moment.

*Bar Design:*










*
Countertop Selection: LG Haus Quartz - Viatera Rococo *


----------



## PTAaron

Nice choice on the quartz.


----------



## Stratus

I've got an exciting update! Here's an image of the built-in for the entertainment area. It's still in progress and yet to be primed and painted... but you get the idea.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Looking to adopt a son ? 


Sent from Endor enjoying poppajon75’s drink while quelling the Rebel uprising


----------



## Stratus

The STACT wine wall arrived today. Man, these things are built like a tank. I received 40 individual pieces weighing in at 
325 LBS and shipped on a pallet. I wasn't expecting that, but pleasantly surprised. Nice attention to detail all the way down to their packaging.


----------



## ice_nyne

Your room will rival a country club when it’s done! Very jealous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Just now seeing this thread Holy Mother Of 5 pound 6 ounce baby Jesus man Château Elon on steroids!!! #HELLYEAH 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

LOL! Much work to do, but yeah... it's going to be pretty darn cool!



JtAv8tor said:


> Looking to adopt a son ?
> 
> Sent from Endor enjoying poppajon75's drink while quelling the Rebel uprising





mrolland5500 said:


> Just now seeing this thread Holy Mother Of 5 pound 6 ounce baby Jesus man Château Elon on steroids!!! #HELLYEAH
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Tim Campbell said:


> Millwork installation should start in another week or so. There's plenty going on behind the scenes, but it feel like I'm watching paint dry at the moment.
> 
> *Bar Design:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Countertop Selection: LG Haus Quartz - Viatera Rococo *


I have the exact quartz countertop going in my kitchen. You will have one bad [email protected]@ lounge! Really nice, if I knew I would be a cigar smoker 7 years ago I would have done the same in my 1000 sq ft man cave.


----------



## JPT

I'm jealous...


----------



## Stratus

Let me know how you like it. Seems like a timeless selection IMO.



Olecharlie said:


> I have the exact quartz countertop going in my kitchen. You will have one bad [email protected]@ lounge! Really nice, if I knew I would be a cigar smoker 7 years ago I would have done the same in my 1000 sq ft man cave.


----------



## Stratus

Cutting holes for speakers today. The laser is an awesome tool.


----------



## Matfam1

Tim Campbell said:


> Cutting holes for speakers today. The laser is an awesome tool.


I love my laser... it makes all sorts of remodel projects so much easier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Prepping walls for T.V.s. Recessed wall box and chase for the OneConnect box.


----------



## Stratus

Matfam1...thanks again for all your help! I'm feeling pretty good about my ventilation system.


----------



## Olecharlie

Tim Campbell said:


> Let me know how you like it. Seems like a timeless selection IMO.


We like quartz much better than Granite. It does not have to be sealed and will not hold bacteria, better color selection for our liking. A little more expensive but worth it in my opinion. They just came and shot the laser for the template, it will be 2-4 weeks before the stone is cut and delivered.


----------



## Matfam1

Tim Campbell said:


> Matfam1...thanks again for all your help! I'm feeling pretty good about my ventilation system.


Let me know how it works. If I ever make it out that direction, I'll stop by and test it... doubtful though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Olecharlie said:


> We like quartz much better than Granite. It does not have to be sealed and will not hold bacteria, better color selection for our liking. A little more expensive but worth it in my opinion. They just came and shot the laser for the template, it will be 2-4 weeks before the stone is cut and delivered.


Its worth every penny. Damned near indestructible, hell you could use it as a cutting board if you dont value the edge on your cutlery. We absolutely love ours in the kitchen, and know its value will pay us back after we decide to sell.
















Looking fantastic so far!!!


----------



## Stratus

Nice! Post a pic when complete and thanks for the input.



Olecharlie said:


> We like quartz much better than Granite. It does not have to be sealed and will not hold bacteria, better color selection for our liking. A little more expensive but worth it in my opinion. They just came and shot the laser for the template, it will be 2-4 weeks before the stone is cut and delivered.


----------



## Stratus

Will be sure to keep you posted. You never know where your travels will take you. 
:welcome:


Matfam1 said:


> Let me know how it works. If I ever make it out that direction, I'll stop by and test it... doubtful though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

OK...here's a fun one for the cigar room. Believe it or not, there is a website called: ecowhides.com ... haha! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh: This should help man it up!



















Couldn't wait to see how she looks in the room, albeit way premature.


----------



## ericryd

Tim, this has been great to follow. Having just finished mine last month, i'm embarrassed at the lack of planning I had. We basically did ours on the fly with no plan, and looking back I wish I had the knowledge and plan to do what you did ahead. I'm really excited to see the final product, especially the build in humidor. That's something I briefly thought about and wish I did.

Everything looks great, getting close!!!

fyi - I did pick up a ozone generator and a rabbitair purifier. With the ozone, in the AM the room really has no smoke smell at all. It's working great here.


----------



## Stratus

ericryd said:


> Tim, this has been great to follow. Having just finished mine last month, i'm embarrassed at the lack of planning I had. We basically did ours on the fly with no plan, and looking back I wish I had the knowledge and plan to do what you did ahead. I'm really excited to see the final product, especially the build in humidor. That's something I briefly thought about and wish I did.
> 
> Everything looks great, getting close!!!
> 
> fyi - I did pick up a ozone generator and a rabbitair purifier. With the ozone, in the AM the room really has no smoke smell at all. It's working great here.


Thanks, it's good to hear folks are enjoying the ride! The forum members have been big help.

*Great feedback regarding the ozone generator and Rabbit Air Purifier!* Which ozone generator did you get? Amazon has a highly rated machine for $70.00. https://www.amazon.com/Enerzen-Comm...pID=51zaR6PqhnL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## Stratus

Lamp arrived today. Very "clubby" look and feel for the space. I like it!


----------



## ericryd

Tim Campbell said:


> Thanks, it's good to hear folks are enjoying the ride! The forum members have been big help.
> 
> *Great feedback regarding the ozone generator and Rabbit Air Purifier!* Which ozone generator did you get? Amazon has a highly rated machine for $70.00. https://www.amazon.com/Enerzen-Comm...pID=51zaR6PqhnL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


That's the one I got, the Enerzen. I throw it on for like 30 min as i'm going to bed. In the AM there is that "rain" smell, but it goes away pretty quick when i'm actually in the room.

The rabbitair I always have on, and I went with the biogs 550. My room is only like 300 sqft, so that still cycles air on high 3x+ per hour. I coulda gone one more higher, but felt it was a bit overkill.

My only regret so far is I went with the 290cfm, and I wish I would have done 2 of those. When I smoke alone, there is 0 issue at all. 2 people, its noticeable. I haven't done 3 yet, but i'm a bit nervous it will be a little overwhelming.


----------



## Stratus

ericryd said:


> That's the one I got, the Enerzen. I throw it on for like 30 min as i'm going to bed. In the AM there is that "rain" smell, but it goes away pretty quick when i'm actually in the room.
> 
> The rabbitair I always have on, and I went with the biogs 550. My room is only like 300 sqft, so that still cycles air on high 3x+ per hour. I coulda gone one more higher, but felt it was a bit overkill.
> 
> My only regret so far is I went with the 290cfm, and I wish I would have done 2 of those. When I smoke alone, there is 0 issue at all. 2 people, its noticeable. I haven't done 3 yet, but i'm a bit nervous it will be a little overwhelming.


Thanks for the feedback. I went ahead and picked up the Enerzen. Reviews look great on the Rabbit Air products too!


----------



## ice_nyne

What exactly do you you use an ozone generator for? Does it assist with smoke removal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

ice_nyne said:


> What exactly do you you use an ozone generator for? Does it assist with smoke removal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ozone significantly helps to eliminate odor. The ventilation system removes the smoke from the room and the air purifier will remove the particles from the air. You simply set the timer on the ozone generator after smoking and it helps to remove the lingering smoke smell in the furniture, walls, carpet, etc.

It my understanding that ozone should only be used when the room is *NOT* occupied.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Stratus

This is the unit I selected.https://www.amazon.com/Enerzen-Comm...id=1520367033&sr=8-1&keywords=ozone+generator


----------



## Stratus

A couple of these showed up today for the billiard/game room area. Built-ins are running a week or two behind schedule, so I thought I'd keep things interesting with posts like these in the meantime.


----------



## ice_nyne

Tim Campbell said:


> Ozone significantly helps to eliminate odor...
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks! As a smoker who enjoys my sticks outdoors under a patio, I had no idea.

So you start with the ozone machine and finish with the purifier?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

ice_nyne said:


> Thanks! As a smoker who enjoys my sticks outdoors under a patio, I had no idea.
> 
> So you start with the ozone machine and finish with the purifier?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use the purifier while smoking and then afterwords use the ozone generator.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Great progress pics from the cabinet maker/millworker. Excited to share.


----------



## Stratus

Here's a few more pics. The best I can tell, this is the side portion of the bar. Very pleased with the scale and level of detail. What do you guys think?


----------



## greasemonger

Looks great! Love the color.


----------



## Stratus

greasemonger said:


> Looks great! Love the color.


Thanks! It's just a primer coat, but that's direction we are going. The veined white quartz top should contrast nicely.


----------



## Stratus

Ozone machine arrived today. Turned it on for about 20 seconds and *WOW*....not a smart idea. When they say... *"USE IN UNOCCUPIED SPACE ONLY"*... they aren't kidding!


----------



## greasemonger

Tim Campbell said:


> Thanks! It's just a primer coat, but that's direction we are going. The veined white quartz should contrast nicely.


Our kitchen cabinets are almost the same color and it works great with the quartz we have that is very similar to yours. Great minds think alike


----------



## GOT14U

Tim Campbell said:


> This is the unit I selected.https://www.amazon.com/Enerzen-Comm...id=1520367033&sr=8-1&keywords=ozone+generator


That's exactly the one I was gonna get and set on a timer...just haven't yet....it has great reviews.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

ice_nyne said:


> Thanks! As a smoker who enjoys my sticks outdoors under a patio, I had no idea.
> 
> So you start with the ozone machine and finish with the purifier?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do not run this while your in the room. Set on a timer for 30-45 minutes at like 3am....new room smell everyday!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Stratus

My wife and I visited our daughter at college this weekend. We took a detour and found these old cigar tins. I don't know anything about the brands or history (anybody?) but I think they are a fun find for the Cigar Room.


----------



## greasemonger

Tim Campbell said:


> My wife and I visited our daughter who is attending college this weekend. We took a detour and found these old cigar tins. I don't know anything about the brands or history (anybody?) but I think they are a fun find for the Cigar Room.


No clue, but they're super cool. The tins would be perfect for mints or something. A vintage glass vase would be cool to go with them to put cigar bands in. Things like that fill up those cubbies in the built ins nicely.


----------



## Stratus

I like the idea of filling them with mints and or some type of pre or post cigar snack food! Nice!


----------



## ice_nyne

Had a friend who kept crystal jars in his man cave filled with some kind of post-cigar mints to take with you when you left his pad. Nice touch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Tim, do you have a budget or just going for it?


----------



## Stratus

Westside Threat said:


> Tim, do you have a budget or just going for it?


Yes, we absolutely have a budget Things could spiral out of control, if I don't keep a close watch. Additionally, we used a design/build firm to help plan the project in advance. One of the biggest advantages of "design build" are:
*
Value Engineering*
*Minimal Change Orders*
*Reduced Design Time*

In terms of managing the budget, we put our millwork plans out to several companies for bid. The spread on pricing was incredible. *For example: * the company we selected has a great reputation, but their price was literally 1/2 the highest bid. The game room table was a floor model with a few bruises, but it was 60%+ off retail. The built-ins and millwork will be painted, so we are using MDF, Poplar, etc. These are lower cost options, but more than sufficient IMO given our application.

I am "going for it"...in the sense that this is a once in a lifetime dream project. However, we do have a set budget, albeit generous. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## GOT14U

Tim Campbell said:


> My wife and I visited our daughter at college this weekend. We took a detour and found these old cigar tins. I don't know anything about the brands or history (anybody?) but I think they are a fun find for the Cigar Room.


Very cool but I don't have a clue here...maybe the older guys have something....you know the ones that have been hear before time! Lol...they know who they are.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Stratus

I've got some updated pics to share. This is the back lower portion of the bar. Still needs to be primed and painted.


----------



## Stratus

Just ordered some very cool cigar patent art on ETSY.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/487410...0ce5384bc216a810df2689f0cd3e5548e70:487410455

Very affordable and will tie in perfectly for cigar room. Bought the frames from www.pictureframes.com.


----------



## GOT14U

This has got to be one of the most epic cigar room builds of all time! 


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Peter Joseph

Trimwork is phenomenal. Well done Tim. Are you going to do a coffered ceiling?


----------



## Stratus

Peter Joseph said:


> Trimwork is phenomenal. Well done Tim. Are you going to do a coffered ceiling?


Thanks! Rae Duncan & Associates out of Chicago gets all the credit. The Cigar Room will have a coffered ceiling and the remainder of the basement will be trimmed and crowned. Here's the ceiling plan for the coffered ceiling.








d


----------



## Stratus

Construction resumes tomorrow and things should start to pick up on the build portion of this thread. In the meantime, here's another tidbit for the room. We found this horn ashtray at an antique store earlier this week. For $14 it's an interesting conversation piece.


----------



## greasemonger

Tim Campbell said:


> Construction resumes tomorrow and things should start to pick up on the build portion of this thread. In the meantime, here's another tidbit for the room. We found this horn ashtray at an antique store earlier this week. For $14 it's an interesting conversation piece.


Ok. Thats offically the coolest ashtray I've ever seen.


----------



## Stratus

greasemonger said:


> Ok. Thats offically the coolest ashtray I've ever seen.


That's kind of what I thought. It's a cool conversation piece and it may actually be functional too.


----------



## Stratus

It's a dream project for sure. Thanks for your kind words.



GOT14U said:


> This has got to be one of the most epic cigar room builds of all time!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Stratus

Wine room progress today. Assembling the STACT modular system and creating raised back walls so we can backlight with LED lighting. The room will be enclosed in 1/2" glass as the finishing touch. More to see tomorrow...stay tuned.


----------



## Stratus

More wine room progress pics.
*
Raised panels for LED back lighting.*









*
STACT modular panels going up.*










*Starting to take shape.*


----------



## PTAaron

Tim Campbell said:


> More wine room progress pics.
> *
> Raised panels for LED back lighting.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> STACT modular panels going up.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Starting to take shape.*


Great use of space putting that there, can't wait to see it with the glass.


----------



## Stratus

More wine room progress. It will remain like this until LED back lighting, paint, glass walls/door and of course...wine are added. Looking good!










*Could't wait to add a few bottles.*










*Extremely impressed with the build quality of the STACT wine system.*


----------



## ADRUNKK

Looking great. It's been a fun follow.


----------



## Stratus

PTAaron said:


> Great use of space putting that there, can't wait to see it with the glass.


Thanks! It was an empty under utilized corner. This was actually an after thought, but it may turn out to be one of my favorite features is the basement - next to the cigar room of course! :vs_laugh:


----------



## PTAaron

Tim Campbell said:


> Thanks! It was an empty under utilized corner. This was actually an after thought, but it may turn out to be one of my favorite features is the basement - next to the cigar room of course! :vs_laugh:


I made the mistake of showing my wife what you just posted up... 
May have accidentally created a project for myself.


----------



## Stratus

ADRUNKK said:


> Looking great. It's been a fun follow.


Glad you are enjoying the ride. Thanks for the feedback too!


----------



## ice_nyne

Looks great, Tim. I’m getting more and more jealous with each picture you put up! What is the sq. footage of the wine space?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

ice_nyne said:


> Looks great, Tim. I'm getting more and more jealous with each picture you put up! What is the sq. footage of the wine space?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi ice_nyne! It's only about 17 sf. It's not a big space, but that will give us 300+ bottle capacity which is more than enough considering we enjoy wine, but by no means are we collectors or connoisseurs. Ha! Who knows, this might inspire me to find a new hobby.


----------



## Stratus

PTAaron said:


> I made the mistake of showing my wife what you just posted up...
> May have accidentally created a project for myself.


Haha! Been there, done that. Check out: https://www.getstact.com


----------



## Olecharlie

Tim Campbell said:


> Construction resumes tomorrow and things should start to pick up on the build portion of this thread. In the meantime, here's another tidbit for the room. We found this horn ashtray at an antique store earlier this week. For $14 it's an interesting conversation piece.


Freaking "Awesome" yeah!!


----------



## Stratus

Here's another pick-up from our antique store visit last weekend. My wife found part of this vintage Cigar Press. It was 12 bucks and I think it's an interesting piece with some history to boot.


----------



## PTAaron

Tim Campbell said:


> Here's another pick-up from our antique store visit last weekend. My wife found part of this vintage Cigar Press. It was 12 bucks and I think it's an interesting piece with some history to boot.


You seem to have amazing luck when you're out antiquing!


----------



## Medican911

Well done Tim!!!! Cant wait to see more!!!


----------



## Stratus

Thanks Medican911. I should have some nice updates this week.

Just curious...is there any meaning to the "911" in your screen name?



Medican911 said:


> Well done Tim!!!! Cant wait to see more!!!


----------



## Stratus

Unfortunately, we have more delays on the built-ins and millwork. It looks like things will will begin to arrive Thursday and Friday and installation starting Monday. In the meantime, here's another accessory I picked up a while back for the Cigar Room. Nice generous size, well constructed. The box packaging alone is "ART" IMO.

*Here's the description: *Bearing the Fuente family's promise of "We will never rush the hands of time," the Arturo Fuente Journey Through Time ashtray is a beautiful and highly functional tribute to the legendary brand's past, present, and future.

Measuring 8 ½'' in diameter with a 2 ¾'' high dish, this collectible ashtray accommodates four cigars with room to spare and is adorned with the classic imagery associated with the beloved Arturo Fuente cigar brand.

Color: Black with Gold Accents


----------



## Medican911

Tim Campbell said:


> Thanks Medican911. I should have some nice updates this week.
> 
> Just curious...is there any meaning to the "911" in your screen name?


Yes sir.....Im a Firefighter/Paramedic!!


----------



## Stratus

The in-wall, built-in humidor is in progress and will be complete next week! Here's a pic from the Vigilant shop https://vigilantinc.com.


----------



## Sophie0503

Wow this has been some more project you have some really nice things going on. Cannot wait to see the finished product..


----------



## Stratus

The built-ins started to arrive at the house today. Assembly next week.


----------



## Rezz

Holy crap - what an amazing project! I just spent the past hour going through this whole thread. I think there are more than a few of us who are living vicariously through your beautiful build. And that ashtray - what a find! I can't wait to see it all come together!


----------



## Olecharlie

Charge admission and I will hop a flight to Chicago!


----------



## Sophie0503

Olecharlie said:


> Charge admission and I will hop a flight to Chicago!


 I heard that Charlie


----------



## ericryd

Olecharlie said:


> Charge admission and I will hop a flight to Chicago!


Oh, this is being built in Chicago? Meet up time (when its done)!!


----------



## Stratus

Olecharlie said:


> Charge admission and I will hop a flight to Chicago!


No cover charge applies at this lounge...HA!


----------



## Stratus

Rezz said:


> Holy crap - what an amazing project! I just spent the past hour going through this whole thread. I think there are more than a few of us who are living vicariously through your beautiful build. And that ashtray - what a find! I can't wait to see it all come together!


Thanks for the feedback! Lots more updates coming next week.


----------



## Piper

Let us know when you list your house for sale. I'd move to Chicago for your setup!


----------



## Westside Threat

What date are you eyeing for completion?


----------



## Stratus

Westside Threat said:


> What date are you eyeing for completion?


We hope to complete by May 1st. We are about six weeks behind schedule.


----------



## Stratus

Piper said:


> Let us know when you list your house for sale. I'd move to Chicago for your setup!


Everything is for sale! Ha!


----------



## Sammy63

This is going to be a fabulous space! Very nice.


----------



## WABOOM

Epic thread


----------



## Stratus

More bits and pieces were delivered today - YES! However, it now appears that assembly won't start until Tuesday or Wednesday of this week.


----------



## Peter Joseph

Hey Tim, Just read through the earlier posts. Did you end up putting plastic underneath the sheetrock? I'm trying to decide whether or not to do this in my build and the jury seems to be out on whether moisture will build up behind the plastic or not. Curious how you chose to proceed. 
Thanks


----------



## Stratus

Hi Peter - Yes, I added a layer of plastic and spray foam insulation around walls and ceiling. In addition, we added a plastic vapor barrier below the plywood subfloor. I totally understand your hesitation. Unfortunately, there is no definitive playbook on building a cigar room. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions regarding my build. I'm happy to share what I've learned. The "PUFF" community has been a big help!












Peter Joseph said:


> Hey Tim, Just read through the earlier posts. Did you end up putting plastic underneath the sheetrock? I'm trying to decide whether or not to do this in my build and the jury seems to be out on whether moisture will build up behind the plastic or not. Curious how you chose to proceed.
> Thanks


----------



## Stratus

More built-ins arrived today. This whole process is a slow drip, but it will be worth it in the end. Tomorrow (cross my fingers) marks the first day of installation.


----------



## Stratus

Here's a pic of my in-wall humidor, prepped and ready for primer. It's not sexy quite yet... but it's well on its way. HA!


----------



## Stratus

The side *Cigar & Beverage Tables* showed up today - woohoo! Each chair will have its own table! They are heavy and well constructed and should look beautiful in the cigar room. I like them! One down, three more to assemble.


----------



## Stratus

More in-wall built-in humidor progress. Vigilant has been helpful and obliged my request of keeping me posted with progress pics.
https://vigilantinc.com


----------



## PTAaron

Nice! You are having us all over for a “grand opening” party, aren’t you?


----------



## Tulse

This is going to be the Carlsbad Cavern of man caves. You, Sir, are the king of the Neanderthal!


----------



## chadderkdawg

Did you change your username? Or do we just have multiple people building these rooms at the same time?!


----------



## Stratus

chadderkdawg said:


> Did you change your username? Or do we just have multiple people building these rooms at the same time?!


Yes indeed. Changed my user name to "Stratus".


----------



## Sophie0503

Stratus said:


> The side *Cigar & Beverage Tables* showed up today - woohoo! Each chair will have its own table! They are heavy and well constructed and should look beautiful in the cigar room. I like them! One down, three more to assemble.


 that's plumb awesome right there, yells out class pretty good..


----------



## Stratus

Well, another week has passed...and still no assembly at the house yet. The millwork and built-ins are taking far longer than expected. On the bright side, some more bits and pieces arrived today and everything looks beautiful. I'm told, Monday for sure. We will see


----------



## Stratus

The Vigilant Humidor has been completed and it's shipping out today. Wish I could see it fully assembled in all her glory, but I'll show more pics when the bins/shelves have been installed and its mounted into the wall cavity. It looks like they did a very nice job! https://vigilantinc.com


----------



## disco_potato

Oooooh, that's a fine looking piece.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Joseph

Just a prediction, but you will upgrade to a walk-in humidor in time :grin2:


----------



## Stratus

My Cigar Room is waiting patiently for little HUMI to arrive home...NOT! :vs_OMG::crying::vs_sad::vs_worry:


----------



## Matfam1

Have you smoked in it yet? Just as test drive?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Not quite yet...The rheostat and ventilation system have not been hooked up yet. It's like looking at a car in a showroom, but not being able to take it for a test drive...HA!



Matfam1 said:


> Have you smoked in it yet? Just as test drive?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Joseph

looks awesome. Any chance you can get away with passive humidification and not loose so much space with that unit?

Love seeing your progress.


----------



## Stratus

Thanks! I'm thinking that could work for sure. For the time being, I've got plenty of space based on my needs. Additionally, I added another bin to my order last week based on feedback from another forum member.



Peter Joseph said:


> looks awesome. Any chance you can get away with passive humidification and not loose so much space with that unit?
> Love seeing your progress.


----------



## Stratus

First day of assembly!


----------



## Sammy63

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Del Fuego

That should suffice.


----------



## Stratus

Today's progress.


----------



## PTAaron

Things are coming together nicely!


----------



## Matfam1

Completely drool worthy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

A few more.


----------



## Sophie0503

O wow she’s coming along very nicely, did they say or will send instructions on how to season the wall unit humidor, as that would be interesting to see..


----------



## Stratus

Sophie0503 said:


> O wow she's coming along very nicely, did they say or will send instructions on how to season the wall unit humidor, as that would be interesting to see..


The humidor is arriving tomorrow.:smile2: I'll see if they include instructions on how to prep...if not, I'll be sure to give them a call to get the low down.

Tim


----------



## Stratus

Oh boy, look what showed up today - the humidor! I'm hesitant to un-crate prior to installation, but I couldn't wait to un-pack the the shelves and bins. Stay tuned.


----------



## Stratus

I went ahead and broke her open! Shelves/Check, Bins/Check, Finish Quality/Check, Lights/Check, Etc./Check! Beautiful! Can't wait to get it in the wall.


----------



## Sammy63

That's a beautiful piece! Looks good like that. Can't wait to see the install.


----------



## Cherokee98

I just read through this entire thread and I can definitely congratulate you on a fine build. This will be a space to enjoy for eternity and yes I am on the jealous train. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Stratus

Here's the latest progress. Bar/Entertainment Center & Billiard/Game Room millwork underway.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Looking good!


----------



## George007

Bad ass man! Looking great! What will your first smoke be in the room the break it in?


----------



## mpomario

George007 said:


> Bad ass man! Looking great! What will your first smoke be in the room the break it in?


I am also wondering the same thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

George007 said:


> Bad ass man! Looking great! What will your first smoke be in the room the break it in?





mpomario said:


> I am also wondering the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My son gave me Davidoff Annivarsio #3 for Christmas.... he's a great young man! He will be home from college this summer and I'm hoping we can break in the room together.


----------



## mpomario

Stratus said:


> My son gave me Davidoff Annivarsio #3 for Christmas.... he's a great young man! He will be home from college this summer and I'm hoping we can break in the room together.


Sounds perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Joseph

Great to hear that you and your son smoke together. My guy is only 6 but I look forward to that time. 

The build looks phenomenal. I'm considering a thread on my own smoking lounge/ walk-in humidor project but fear it will pale in comparison. Excellent progress; I check for updates daily.


----------



## ebnash

If your boy doesnt make it, I’ll gladly fly out and help you break it in. Hell, I’ll even bring cigars and bourbon. 

Let me know.... 😉


----------



## Stratus

Peter Joseph said:


> Great to hear that you and your son smoke together. My guy is only 6 but I look forward to that time.
> 
> The build looks phenomenal. I'm considering a thread on my own smoking lounge/ walk-in humidor project but fear it will pale in comparison. Excellent progress; I check for updates daily.


Yeah...it's crazy how time passes. He's 21 now, and we have had some really awesome conversations just hanging out by the fire pit having a cigar.

I wouldn't hesitate for one moment regarding posting your project!!! I think most here would find it interesting, regardless of size or scale!


----------



## Stratus

ebnash said:


> If your boy doesnt make it, I'll gladly fly out and help you break it in. Hell, I'll even bring cigars and bourbon.
> 
> Let me know.... &#128521;


Did you say "bourbon"? That's all you had to say...come on down! HA!


----------



## ebnash

You know, in my previous job, I used to travel to Rolling Meadows a few times a year. I definitely would have popped in for snort and smoke. 

That room is shaping up to be something truly awesome. Im sure you and your son will create many memories hanging out in there. Great job!


----------



## Stratus

Today's progress. Slow but sure. Eventually this will all be primed and painted the same color as the bar and entertainment center. The crown detail should start tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Olecharlie

Stacking up to be a cigar smokers dream! Great Job!


----------



## Stratus

The devil is in the detail.


----------



## Stratus

Picked up this print from the 1935 World Series and had it framed - The Detroit Tigers & The Chicago Cubs. It should fit in nicely with the motif when all is said and done.


----------



## Sammy63

That print will look great in your space. Great find!


----------



## Tulse

Did I miss it? What's the plan for the bar? None of that Lagunitas swill on tap, I hope. At least you have Goose Island to make up for it.


----------



## Stratus

Tulse said:


> Did I miss it? What's the plan for the bar? None of that Lagunitas swill on tap, I hope. At least you have Goose Island to make up for it.


Dual tap going in! Beer TBD...!!!


----------



## ebnash

Stratus said:


> Dual tap going in! Beer TBD...!!!


I have a feeling your about to get a lot of suggestions for those 2 taps


----------



## Stratus

Progress.


----------



## Stratus

More progress. I'm hoping the Cigar Room starts next week!


----------



## Ewood

You've got to be getting a little anxious at this point! Can't wait to see more progress pics, especially the wine corner. It's all coming together nicely!


----------



## Cherokee98

Your contractors are doing a fabulous job, that is gonna be a great space for you and your family to enjoy. I can't wait to see the cigar room.


----------



## Stratus

Ewood said:


> You've got to be getting a little anxious at this point! Can't wait to see more progress pics, especially the wine corner. It's all coming together nicely!


For sure! No immediate gratification when it comes to millwork.


----------



## Stratus

Cherokee98 said:


> Your contractors are doing a fabulous job, that is gonna be a great space for you and your family to enjoy. I can't wait to see the cigar room.


Thanks! I'm very pleased with the workmanship. I'm right there with you regarding the Cigar Room. It's what started all this madness. Suffice it to say, it will be the best for last!


----------



## Stratus

Finishing details for this room should be complete tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing the millwork when it is painted.


----------



## Stratus

In preparation for the Cigar Room, I ordered a Rabbit Air Purifier. It's been operating upstairs for the past week and it's a bad ass little machine. When the contractor is working in the basement, the dust particles permeate upstairs and this baby kicks on. The fan speed automatically increases and the light changes colors indicating the air quality is less than optimal. Conversely, the fan speed slows down and the light changes back once the air quality is back in balance. It's also wifi enabled, so I can control from my mobile phone which brings out the GEEK in me...albeit not a necessary feature. If there is such a thing as a "sexy" air purifier, I think I've found it.


----------



## Stratus

Here's the Rabbit Air IOS interface. It's straightforward, but it provides a dashboard and I can control directly from my phone.


----------



## greasemonger

Stratus said:


> In preparation for the Cigar Room, I ordered a Rabbit Air Purifier. It's been operating upstairs for the past week and it's a bad ass little machine. When the contractor is working in the basement, the dust particles permeate upstairs and this baby kicks on. The fan speed automatically increases and the light changes colors indicating the air quality is less than optimal. Conversely, the fan speed slows down and the light changes back once the air quality is back in balance. It's also wifi enabled, so I can control from my mobile phone which brings out the GEEK in me...albeit not a necessary feature. If there is such a thing as a "sexy" air purifier, I think I've found it.


They have one of these below the tvs at a lounge I frequent. I was wondering how it works.


----------



## Stratus

Here's the latest. I had hoped the cigar room would start this week...but no go.


----------



## Piper

@Stratus, what the status?


----------



## UBC03

Piper said:


> @Stratus, what the status?


Releasing your inner poet?

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Stratus

Hey Piper! All is good, but things are moving at a plodding pace. The game room millwork is complete and we are starting on the cigar room next week. Additionally, we will be installing the bar Quartz. I'm thinking we are still six weeks off.



Piper said:


> @Stratus, what the status?


----------



## Stratus

Since things have slowed down on the build, I thought I'd share some more man cave frill. I found these at an Estate Sale close to my house yesterday. These should help man up the space. What do you think?


----------



## Pag#11

Beautiful wood work. Can't wait to see some more updates and competition, all the best.


----------



## Stratus

Thanks for the positive feedback. The millwork does look good and will look even better after it is painted.



Pag#11 said:


> Beautiful wood work. Can't wait to see some more updates and competition, all the best.


----------



## Stratus

Found this while treasure hunting. It's a vintage"NO SMOKING" sign for my "SMOKING ROOM". HA!:vs_laugh::ss:vs_rocking_banana: Nothing says light it up more than a sign that says "Don't do that"!


----------



## Olecharlie

Stratus said:


> Hey Piper! All is good, but things are moving at a plodding pace. The game room millwork is complete and we are starting on the cigar room next week. Additionally, we will be installing the bar Quartz. I'm thinking we are still six weeks off.


We finally had the new Clatacca Classic Italian Quartz installed in our kitchen and it is Awesome!

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Stratus

The quartz was installed today.


----------



## Stratus

The Cigar Room wainscoting/millwork has started. This piece was made in the shop. When all is said and done the built in humidor will fit in seamlessly! For the time being it's just laying up agains the wall...so it requires a little imagination at this point.


----------



## Stratus

More quartz pics! Ready for back bar upper credenza cabinets now.


----------



## Cherokee98

Its been over a week without an update, I'm dying here brother...


----------



## ebnash

Love the hammered finish on the bar sink.
@Stratus its been a pleasure watching the transformation of this space. Can't wait to finally see a picture of a couple of cigars burning in an ashtray, while you and your son catch up on life.


----------



## Stratus

Cherokee98 said:


> Its been over a week without an update, I'm dying here brother...


I'm back.:grin2: Our children are home from college for the summer...so we went on a family get-away before they start their internships this summer. Thanks for your continued interest.


----------



## Stratus

ebnash said:


> Love the hammered finish on the bar sink.
> 
> @Stratus its been a pleasure watching the transformation of this space. Can't wait to finally see a picture of a couple of cigars burning in an ashtray, while you and your son catch up on life.


Thanks! Appreciate your kind words!


----------



## Stratus

Here's the latest on the basement. The back bar will have shelves flanked on either side and he TV will be in the middle.




























*Entertainment Center*


----------



## TexaSmoke

@Stratus The room is coming together beautifully. I spent some time as a trim carpenter and can fully appreciate the subtle accents all over the place. The devil is in the details and the details of this room are on point. I know you'll enjoy it when it's finished. You deserve it, after all.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas


----------



## Cherokee98

Stratus said:


> I'm back.:grin2: Our children are home from college for the summer...so we went on a family get-away before they start their internships this summer. Thanks for your interest.


There's nothing better than getting a chance to spend time together. We are lucky in a few hours we will be headed to Maine for our sons graduation from college. Its been a lonely road with the empty nest, but I'm glad he will be staying at home for a good while now while he gets settled.

As expected, everything on your project is looking fantastic, living the dream through you for now brother.


----------



## Stratus

Cherokee98 said:


> There's nothing better than getting a chance to spend time together. We are lucky in a few hours we will be headed to Maine for our sons graduation from college. Its been a lonely road with the empty nest, but I'm glad he will be staying at home for a good while now while he gets settled.
> 
> As expected, everything on your project is looking fantastic, living the dream through you for now brother.


Awesome! It seems like yesterday we were taking our kids to baseball and soccer games and now they are adults. Time really smokes by. Enjoy the day and congrats on your sons graduation!


----------



## Westside Threat

Will you have an ice maker? Its my one regret after having my outdoor kitchen built. Seems like one would come in handy down there.


----------



## Stratus

Westside Threat said:


> Will you have an ice maker? Its my one regret after having my outdoor kitchen built. Seems like one would come in handy down there.


Good question. In order to save on space we found a SubZero 24" under counter refrigerator with an ice maker. It was our most expensive appliance, but I think it's worth it because it will serve double duty.


----------



## Stratus

Today's progress.




























*Hardware is looking good!*


----------



## Stratus

Behind the scenes looks at how the back of the entertainment center was prepped for the TV bracket. She's got to hold an 82" TV...so we needed to bring in a little extra support!


----------



## Fusion

Sweet, when can i move in?:grin2:


----------



## Shaver702

Stratus said:


> Behind the scenes looks at how the back of the entertainment center was prepped for the TV bracket. She's got to hold an 82" TV...so we needed to bring in a little extra support!


An 82"?!? Are you adapting any kids? I'm available! Haha

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## .404 Jeffery

Stratus said:


> Since things have slowed down on the build, I thought I'd share some more man cave frill. I found these at an Estate Sale close to my house yesterday. These should help man up the space. What do you think?


Very cool room! I would skip the whitetail head and keep just the African skull-cap mounts. Would be very reminiscent of the Bulawayo Club in Zimbabwe.

In case you were curious what they are horns from, working my way from top left down (and skipping the whitetail).
Impala, Impala
Lechwe, Tsessebe, Waterbuck
Blue Wildebeest


----------



## Stratus

Makes sense! I'll find another room for the Whitetail. Thanks also for the descriptors....I wasn't at all sure about any of them. I like the idea of keeping with the African theme. I'll check out the Bulawayo club online.



.404 Jeffery said:


> Very cool room! I would skip the whitetail head and keep just the African skull-cap mounts. Would be very reminiscent of the Bulawayo Club in Zimbabwe.
> 
> In case you were curious what they are horns from, working my way from top left down (and skipping the whitetail).
> Impala, Impala
> Lechwe, Tsessebe, Waterbuck
> Blue Wildebeest


----------



## Stratus

Snapped a few black and white pics. Helps to take away the distractions going on right now and also emphasizes some of the details.


----------



## Stratus

Here's some ETSY photography I picked up for bargain prices and had framed. Should go nicely with the 1900's theme that's developing.










Prohibition bust & vintage Cubs!


----------



## Stratus

Today's progress. Crown detail started on top portion of the back bar and also started to wrap the drywall column. If you look closely you can see I taped out where the TV's will go. The entertainment center, and built-ins were actually designed for the specific model TV's I bought, so they should fit perfectly.


----------



## PTAaron

Looking great!


----------



## Shaver702

That entertainment center is going to be awesome! Are you doing surround sound? in-wall/ceiling speakers?


----------



## Stratus

Shaver702 said:


> That entertainment center is going to be awesome! Are you doing surround sound? in-wall/ceiling speakers?


Good morning Shaver! Yes, we are going with surround sound. This is what I managed to come up with. We went with a reasonably priced system that should work well for our needs. The 82" TV was my big splurge.

* Sony 82" 4K Smart TV w/tilt mount
* B&W bookcase speakers (left, right, center)
* B&W rear ceiling speakers
* 10" Klipsch subwoofer
* Yamaha 7/2 100w dolby receiver

I'd welcome any thoughts you may have. Thanks!


----------



## Tulse

Stratus said:


> Good morning Shaver! Yes, we are going with surround sound. This is what I managed to come up with. We went with a reasonably priced system that should work well for our needs. The 82" TV was my big splurge.
> 
> *
> * B&W bookcase speakers (left, right, center)


Have a pair. Love them.

If you want to set up just a stereo listening space/seat, look into Magnepan. It's a wall of sound---- very, very, very different experience from cone drivers. They have the psychoacoustic ability to make the floor seem like it drops out from below you and voices emanate from the middle of your head.


----------



## Stratus

Tulse said:


> Have a pair. Love them.
> 
> If you want to set up just a stereo listening space/seat, look into Magnepan. It's a wall of sound---- very, very, very different experience from cone drivers. They have the psychoacoustic ability to make the floor seem like it drops out from below you and voices emanate from the middle of your head.


Whoa! Those things look wild and very, very cool! I'm checking them out on YouTube.


----------



## greasemonger

Stratus said:


> Whoa! Those things look wild and very, very cool! I'm checking them out on YouTube.


Also get a Panamax or some other line conditioner/true surge protector to protect it all. Not cheap but the prices have come down. Here's my 10yr old unit going strong


----------



## Stratus

greasemonger said:


> Also get a Panamax or some other line conditioner/true surge protector to protect it all. Not cheap but the prices have come down. Here's my 10yr old unit going strong


Interesting. Thanks!!!


----------



## Peter Joseph

Look phenomenal Stratus. Its going to be an incredible space. One question. When are they going to finish the floors?


----------



## Stratus

Peter Joseph said:


> Look phenomenal Stratus. Its going to be an incredible space. One question. When are they going to finish the floors?


Thanks! it's all coming together slowly but surely. We will be finishing the floors the same color as the rest of our house (see pic) and all the crown and millwork will be painted.:whoo:


----------



## Stratus

*UPDATE: *There hasn't been much activity at the house this week. The millworker determined that it's more efficient to construct the cigar room built-in and wainscoting frame(s) off site. With that in mind, here's another accessory post just to keep thing interesting.:smile2:We are working towards a mid to late June completion date!


----------



## Tulse

Sheer awesome. That thing is great!


----------



## Tulse

But you should load that up with that foul Marlot crap. I used to commute up your way once a month. Some locals insisted I shoot that swill. What the hell is wrong with you people.


----------



## Stratus

Tulse said:


> But you should load that up with that foul Marlot crap. I used to commute up your way once a month. Some locals insisted I shoot that swill. What the hell is wrong with you people.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Stratus

As we wait for more construction updates...more room decor. Vintage boxing gloves find.


----------



## Stratus

After a few weeks off the job site, the cigar room construction has finally resumed today. My patience is wearing thin at this point but trying to stay positive. I also learned today that the can lights and vents are off center about 8"...meaning more delays!


----------



## Westside Threat

delays and over budget. Sounds like you are right on track!


----------



## Sophie0503

@Stratus, brother I welded for a lil over 20 years, you wanna talk about delays over the years buddy lol, we used to see who could flip quarters heads up in piece off cut pipe layin about six feet from us for hrs at a time, course we were gettin paid lol, but just hang in there brother, they'll get 'er fixed, prolly at no cost. And before ya know it, you and half of puff will be down there playin rook and talking about what fun it was watchin the project take shape.. have a goodn.. mike&sophie..


----------



## UBC03

Looks like the joist run front to back. The lights and drywall will take no time (90 min to take it down and rehang it, lights depend on where they fall in the joists) .. The vent may be a different story. Shouldn't be much of a delay.

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Stratus

Cigar room built-in taking shape.


----------



## Stratus

Today's progress update.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Stratus said:


> Today's progress update.


Very nice. I know you're ready for it to be finished. It's been a process but when it's done you'll have years of enjoyment from it. Thanks for keeping us updated, I know it seems like alot but you've got us all NVS of what you've got going on. :grin2:


----------



## Stratus

LeatherNeck said:


> Very nice. I know you're ready for it to be finished. It's been a process but when it's done you'll have years of enjoyment from it. Thanks for keeping us updated, I know it seems like alot but you've got us all NVS of what you've got going on. :grin2:


Thanks for the encouragement! I realize the delays are a trivial frustration and I'm extremely pleased with the workmanship. I know the end product will be awesome!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Stratus said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! I realize the delays are a trivial frustration and I'm extremely pleased with the workmanship. I know the end product will be awesome!


If it were easy and without trials then everybody would have one. In the end, yes, it'll all be worth it and most of us will still have no idea of how a smoking room in our own house feels. Live it up brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## Stratus

Rather than delay the project another week or so...I took the bull by the horns and knocked out the lighting issue this weekend. Everything is square and centered now. Thank you Craigslist! Look closely and you can see the coffered ceiling layout chalked out.


----------



## Sudzdaddy

Wow, you do drywall, too??? 

Looks great, appreciate you keeping us up-to-date!


----------



## Stratus

Sudzdaddy said:


> Wow, you do drywall, too???
> 
> Looks great, appreciate you keeping us up-to-date!


Thanks...and yes indeed...the whole kit and caboodle. One day!


----------



## Stratus

Started the coffered ceiling today!


----------



## Stratus

More pics with today's progress.


----------



## Stratus

Moving on the coffered ceiling today. The beams and moldings will be painted the same color as the entertainment center.


----------



## Stratus

More pics. Started wainscoting which will be painted the same color as the entertainment center.


----------



## Stratus

Another day in the works.


----------



## Stratus

Nice progress today! Exciting!!!


----------



## PTAaron

Wow it’s moving fast now!


----------



## Stratus

It's getting closer!


----------



## GOT14U

Very nice work! 


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Stratus

Thanks. The attention to detail is coming through loud and clear!



GOT14U said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Cherokee98

Wow, it is coming along nicely.


----------



## Stratus

Cherokee98 said:


> Wow, it is coming along nicely.


Thanks Cherokee! 5-8 more days of millwork and then...paint, floor, fixtures, electrical hook-up, finishing touches and furniture. The finish line isn't quite in site, but it's around the corner.


----------



## Stratus




----------



## Stratus

Another perspective. One more week of millwork (that's the plan anyway) and the we can start paint and other finishing touches!


----------



## Stratus

Today's progress. The devil is in the detail.


----------



## Tennessee Slim

This is unbelievable! I went through the whole 33 pages, and am blown away. What a great project. Can't wait for the end result. 

By the way, is where you work, hiring?😂


----------



## Firewalkr333

I hope that this is being built in portland Oregon lol



Stratus said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I thought the forum members might enjoy my man cave/cigar room journey. My vision/dream has been floating around in my head for a while, but today marks the first day of construction. I've attached an architectural drawing and a few pics, and I'll continue to post throughout the project over the next few months if folks are interested.
> 
> Enjoy the ride. This should be fun!
> 
> *Architectural Drawing - Cigar Room*


----------



## Matfam1

Firewalkr333 said:


> I hope that this is being built in portland Oregon lol


Me too.... but I think it's a bit east of us brother

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Wow! This is an awesome project! Getting ideas for my man cave. Currently framing at the moment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Ceiling detail progressing.


----------



## Stratus

When we moved the can lights, the vents were no longer centered. As a result, I ordered custom vents that are actually larger than the vent openings. This will create the illusion that everything is on-center. I found this on a website called Vent Covers Unlimited. :https://ventcoversunlimited.com. They helped me determine the correct size, type, etc.


----------



## Stratus

Today's progress.


----------



## Stratus

More progress. Notice the ceiling detail and wainscoting on South wall. I expect tomorrow to be a productive day. We are adding the door casing and millwork above the wainscoting, etc.


----------



## ebnash

A lounge that would make William Randolph Hearst jealous.


----------



## Stratus

Getting closer.


----------



## Stratus

Paint should start next week. It's all in the finishing details now.


----------



## Tulse

It's just Wow. Have you started to amass the cigars to stock that man palace with?


----------



## Stratus

Tulse said:


> It's just Wow. Have you started to amass the cigars to stock that man palace with?


Thanks! I've been trying to stockpile...but I/we seem to smoke them as fast as I can buy them. My brother was in town for the past week and we did a pretty good job depleting my box.


----------



## MattyIce

Beautiful work so far I am jealous!


----------



## Stratus

Custom vents for the cigar room arrived today.


----------



## Stratus




----------



## Stratus

Window and door casings almost done. We had to expand the openings in order to make it all seamlessly come together.


----------



## ice_nyne

Beautiful woodwork! It’s turning into a real Friars’ Club. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Nice! (From a carpenter)


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Piper

I admire the fact that you decided to sweat the details and create something really special. Props to you @Stratus.


----------



## Stratus

Glass doors over the bar going in & casing getting finishing touches.


----------



## Dran

Amazing work @Stratus! Pretty sure no one in here isn't some shade of green!


----------



## PTAaron

I can’t think of anything to say other than “WOW!”


----------



## Stratus

The millwork is just about complete. Painting starts next week. In the meantime, here's a bunch of pics.

The in-walll humidor was installed yesterday! LOVE it!




























The bar!










Entertainment Center



















Wine Rack! Glass surround coming in a couple weeks.


----------



## Stratus

Here's some pics showing the in-wall humidor. Words can't describe how excited I was went it was installed.


----------



## Tulse

Those vents give it a classic speakeasy, Overlook Hotel detail. The devil's in them as noted. Hire a bunch of flappers, give me a dozen sidecars, then show me to my blow up mattress.


----------



## ice_nyne

Stratus said:


> The in-walll humidor was installed yesterday! LOVE it!


Oh, you will fill that up quickly and be in need of another soon enough.

I am very excited about how the wine rack is taking shape.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Haha yeah, that humidor is waaaaaay to small but it looks great! The room is turning out awesome


----------



## Stratus

Westside Threat said:


> Haha yeah, that humidor is waaaaaay to small but it looks great! The room is turning out awesome


Agreed, it could definitely be much bigger. On the bright side, it will help to keep my habit somewhat in check. This obsession can get a little out of hand...HA!


----------



## Stratus

ice_nyne said:


> Oh, you will fill that up quickly and be in need of another soon enough.
> 
> I am very excited about how the wine rack is taking shape. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too! We will be measuring for the glass enclosure soon. Cleaned up the racks this weekend because they were taken over by construction dust.


----------



## mpomario

Stratus said:


> Agreed, it could definitely be much bigger. On the bright side, it will help to keep my habit somewhat in check. This obsession can get a little out of hand...HA!


You can always add a wineador later....... you can use that area as a showcase or a ready to smoke humidor.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

mpomario said:


> You can always add a wineador later....... you can use that area as a showcase or a ready to smoke humidor.......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the way you think!


----------



## mpomario

Stratus said:


> I like the way you think!


Enabler first class. Although it doesn't appear you need any help. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Brass grills/doors & hardware installed for the cigar room entertainment center and bar. Awesome!



















Bar grills/door


----------



## Scotchpig

Lookin purdy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

Its getting so close I can taste your first cigar in there.


----------



## PTAaron

I’m pretty sure I have the same response every time you post an update - but: Wow! Looks amazing!
The brass looks really good in there, and I’m a “stainless or brushed nickel or nothing” kind of guy usually. Perfectly fits the style of the room. 
That humidor looks incredible as well... so jealous of this amazing project!!


----------



## Stratus

PTAaron said:


> I'm pretty sure I have the same response every time you post an update - but: Wow! Looks amazing!
> The brass looks really good in there, and I'm a "stainless or brushed nickel or nothing" kind of guy usually. Perfectly fits the style of the room.
> That humidor looks incredible as well... so jealous of this amazing project!!


I hear you! The appliances, fixtures, and faucets upstairs are stainless & brushed nickel...but our designer (Rae Duncan & Associates) convinced us to switch gears and go with the 1920's vibe. Brass is back baby!

We are shooting for a August 1st completion and then we can all judge. Place your bets now!


----------



## Stratus

Installed a Generac Guardian 22kW back up generator with two transfer switches. We live in an area where we loose power several times a year, so decided to protect our basement investment with battery back up and and a whole house generator.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Stratus said:


> Installed a Generac Guardian 22kW back up generator with two transfer switches. We live in an area where we loose power several times a year, so decided to protect our basement investment with battery back up and and a whole house generator.


Good thinking, how old is your sump pump? With all the money spent I would recommend a new commercial grade pump be installed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Stogiepuffer said:


> Good thinking, how old is your sump pump? With all the money spent I would recommend a new commercial grade pump be installed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


We replaced two pumps last year about this time and I think we are going to proactively replace them every three years.


----------



## Matfam1

Stratus said:


> We replaced two pumps last year about this time and I think we are going to proactively replace them every three years.


A wet switch, wired to an audible alarm would be a good idea also

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Agreed, a waterbug system would be advisable. I bought one years back to install since we are on a well pump. A leak in the house means the pump will run until the basement is full or the well runs dry. Not sure which would happen first. I have a 20a 2 pole contactor as well. Drew up plans in CAD but that's as far as I got. I guess knowing Murphy I should install it tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Matfam1 said:


> A wet switch, wired to an audible alarm would be a good idea also
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Stogiepuffer said:


> Agreed, a waterbug system would be advisable. I bought one years back to install since we are on a well pump. A leak in the house means the pump will run until the basement is full or the well runs dry. Not sure which would happen first. I have a 20a 2 pole contactor as well. Drew up plans in CAD but that's as far as I got. I guess knowing Murphy I should install it tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good ideas guys. Thanks.


----------



## Stratus

The last few days have been spent prepping the wood for primer and paint. The first coat of primer was applied this afternoon. Although, this is not the correct color...you can see the dramatic impact that color will have on the millwork.


----------



## BUGMERC

Looks great!


----------



## Dran

Phenomenal @Stratus, i hope youre charging a cover or a cut fee or something when friends stop by! You should be proud!!


----------



## skipper469

This is such a great thread. I love and can’t wait for your updates and pictures. You’ve detailed this project so well. Make sure to keep it going with pictures of it being used too!


----------



## Stratus

Dran said:


> Phenomenal @Stratus, i hope youre charging a cover or a cut fee or something when friends stop by! You should be proud!!





BUGMERC said:


> Looks great!


Thanks Guys. I appreciate the feedback! It's rewarding to see it all come together.


----------



## Stratus

skipper469 said:


> This is such a great thread. I love and can't wait for your updates and pictures. You've detailed this project so well. Make sure to keep it going with pictures of it being used too!


For sure! The designer (Rae Duncan & Associates) will be doing a photo shoot with all the furniture the end of the month. After that, my cigar buddy friends and I will be using the space regularly. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Stratus

Last day of prep and prime! Painting will start on on Thursday. YES!!!!!

The exhaust fan was hooked up today and it WORKS!


----------



## Cherokee98

And I'm still drooling, looking great @Stratus


----------



## Stratus

Starting first coat of paint in the cigar room. Paint still wet...and feeling like it may be too glossy. Will reevaluate in the morning.


----------



## skipper469

I absolutely love that color, but if that paint dries with that gloss?:surprise:


----------



## Stratus

skipper469 said:


> I absolutely love that color, but if that paint dries with that gloss?:surprise:


Thanks for honest feedback!


----------



## Westside Threat

Remind me, what kind of bulbs are you using for lighting?


----------



## Stratus

Westside Threat said:


> Remind me, what kind of bulbs are you using for lighting?


Good Morning! We will replacing the existing can lights with Juno Basics Series Retrofit LED lights/3000K. Additionally, there will be four brass accent lights over the bookcase/entertainment cabinet and a chandelier in the middle of the room.


----------



## Stratus

Toned it way down from a high gloss to satin finish on the millwork. First coat on...second coat tomorrow and then on to the walls and ceiling.


----------



## Westside Threat

Better!


----------



## Stratus

Final finish coat applied on millwork today. Walls and ceiling will start on Monday.


----------



## skipper469

Wow! That looks absolutely gorgeous! The paint and sheen are perfect.


----------



## Stratus

Painted the ceiling today. Walls start tomorrow and we should finish up paint portion in 2/3 days max. Hardwood will be finished Thursday thru Sunday.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Stratus said:


> Painted the ceiling today. Walls start tomorrow and we should finish up paint portion in 2/3 days max. Hardwood will be finished Thursday thru Sunday.


Is that the 16 gallon Ridgid Shop Vac? If so I got one and it's a beast of a shop vac.


----------



## Stratus

ADRUNKK said:


> Is that the 16 gallon Ridgid Shop Vac? If so I got one and it's a beast of a shop vac.


Yes sir!


----------



## Stratus

Here's what the in-wall humidor looks like with everything painted. Still a little touch up to do...but you get the idea.


----------



## Stratus

First coat up on the walls. Oh boy, it's bold and daring...or should I say ill-advised? Man, I hope this all comes together. :vs_shocked::vs_OMG::vs_shocked::vs_OMG:


----------



## Stratus

More pics of today's progress.



















Wine Room. Glass should be installed next week sometime.


----------



## Stratus

A couple more. One more day of paint and then on to the hardwood floors.


----------



## Stratus

Lighting fixtures starting to go in.










Billiard Table Pendants


----------



## Tulse

Um, Wow. I had a cigar bar just open up near me. It's full crap next to your bassment. 

Those fixtures are amazing.


----------



## skipper469

That is looking amazing stratus! I love the fixture choices.


----------



## Stratus

Tulse said:


> Um, Wow. I had a cigar bar just open up near me. It's full crap next to your bassment.
> 
> Those fixtures are amazing.





skipper469 said:


> That is looking amazing stratus! I love the fixture choices.


Thanks for the feedback guys! We are rock'n and rollin to the finish line. The hardwood floors will be finished Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.


----------



## Westside Threat

I know this is a random question but you have a bathroom down there? Pics of that?


----------



## Stratus

Westside Threat said:


> I know this is a random question but you have a bathroom down there? Pics of that?


Good question. It includes a pedestal sink, latrine, and shower and is located inside the cigar room. Stay tuned.


----------



## Matfam1

Stratus said:


> Good question. It includes a pedestal sink, latrine, and shower and is located inside the cigar room. Stay tuned.


That's a mans space, you need a urinal in there

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bozoo

Wait, is it a private basement or a business oriented place?


----------



## Stratus

Matfam1 said:


> That's a mans space, you need a urinal in there
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That would be waaaay better! And not just a urinal, but a keg urinal. On second thought, I better wrap this project up and then slip it in when the wife isn't look'n...HA!


----------



## Stratus

bozoo said:


> Wait, is it a private basement or a business oriented place?


Home sweet home!


----------



## Dran

So there's only one question you haven't answered yet @Stratus. What's the cover charge! Looks amazing brother, far better than any for profit lounge I've been to! You truly have something to be proud of!!! Great work!


----------



## bozoo

Stratus said:


> Home sweet home!


Oh, man... Indeed it's sweet. I'm impressed.


----------



## PTAaron

That looks incredible! Love the color choices, the fixtures are perfect for the atmosphere, and you should definitely get the keg urinal


----------



## Stratus

Dran said:


> So there's only one question you haven't answered yet @Stratus. What's the cover charge! Looks amazing brother, far better than any for profit lounge I've been to! You truly have something to be proud of!!! Great work!


Good times and good company is the cover! Thanks for the feedback...Rae Duncan & Associates out of Chicago deserves most of the credit.



PTAaron said:


> That looks incredible! Love the color choices, the fixtures are perfect for the atmosphere, and you should definitely get the keg urinal


Glad you like it!


----------



## Stratus

Wine area made some progress today. The LED backlighting was installed and glass enclosure going in next week.


----------



## Stratus

LED trim kits went in today. Here's a shot into the Cigar Room.


----------



## Stratus

More pics from today. The hardwood floors will be getting sanded and stained the next few days!


----------



## Stratus

The Chandelier inner section was tweaked and bent pretty good. This is a one off bought from a vintage reseller. I welcome any ideas on how to fix it!


----------



## Matfam1

Bend it back into place and risk breaking it or come up with a great story about how it got bent


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

"Picture lights" installed over the entertainment center in the cigar room. Classic distressed brass look.


----------



## Westside Threat

getting close. Whats your current ETA?


----------



## Stratus

Westside Threat said:


> getting close. Whats your current ETA?


Move in...July 24. That's my final answer.:vs_OMG:


----------



## Stratus

First coat was applied to the floor this morning.


----------



## bozoo

Stratus said:


> Move in...July 24. That's my final answer.


Ok then - I'm booking my flight!


----------



## Cherokee98

That is looking amazing @Stratus

Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Amazing, way too nice to be without some fine bottles of single malt scotch in view! Winston Churchill would be proud of the outcome. I think a picture of the first cigar lit and a toast to Puff would be in order. Thanks for sharing the project. You must be excited!


----------



## Stratus

Olecharlie said:


> Amazing, way too nice to be without some fine bottles of single malt scotch in view! Winston Churchill would be proud of the outcome. I think a picture of the first cigar lit and a toast to Puff would be in order. Thanks for sharing the project. You must be excited!


Oh yeah, the bottles will be loaded up soon! Will definitely take a picture of my first cigar accompanied by and official "Puff"" toast. Thanks for your interest and YES....I'm very excited.


----------



## Stratus

One more pic...and then back at it tomorrow! The floor took on more of an orange-ish tint when the satin finish was applied ***see below*** Anybody have expertise on how to regain the darker walnut tone that is more representative of what I was going for as you can see in the pics above? Still looks good...but not quite what I was going for.


----------



## Stratus

Cherokee98 said:


> That is looking amazing @Stratus
> 
> Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


Thanks Cherokee! Staining the hardwood really does make a dramatic difference.


----------



## skipper469

That’s just classy Stratus! A gentleman’s lounge if I’ve ever seen one. I’m dying to see the furnishings in place. The wood stain is perfect for that paint color. Thanks as usual for the updates!


----------



## Stratus

skipper469 said:


> That's just classy Stratus! A gentleman's lounge if I've ever seen one. I'm dying to see the furnishings in place. The wood stain is perfect for that paint color. Thanks as usual for the updates!


Thanks Skipper! When the satin finish was applied later today, the color went from a deep walnut to more of an orange-ish tint. Does anybody have expertise and or ideas on how to tone it back down? It still looks good, but the pictures before the satin finish was applied was more in keeping with the look I was going for.


----------



## Westside Threat

@Stratus What cigar are you christening the room with once totally complete?


----------



## bozoo

Stratus said:


> First coat was applied to the floor this morning.


To be honest - I liked this light floor color more. But hey, it's just a personal feeling. Additionally, I'm assuming the dark one looks way better live than in the pics. 
Anyway, great relaxation place it's gonna be. Congrats!


----------



## cracker1397

Depending on what stain you used a second coat may be the answer. With the furniture I have stained that’s what I did to get it darker. That’s what minwax said to do with their stains.

Edit: I see now that it changed color when you put the satin finish on it. I am not sure how to change it once the finish has been applied

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

cracker1397 said:


> Depending on what stain you used a second coat may be the answer. With the furniture I have stained that's what I did to get it darker. That's what minwax said to do with their stains.
> 
> Edit: I see now that it changed color when you put the satin finish on it. I am not sure how to change it once the finish has been applied
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback. We may have a solution.


----------



## skipper469

Stratus said:


> Thanks for the feedback. We may have a solution.


That good to hear Stratus. I'm as curious as Westside Threat as to what cigar you will Christen the room with?


----------



## ice_nyne

skipper469 said:


> I'm as curious as Westside Threat as to what cigar you will Christen the room with?


And drink?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Would imagine it's the tint of satin finish. .I have seen it on lighter wood floors. Could strip it and get a different finish..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Westside Threat said:


> @Stratus What cigar are you christening the room with once totally complete?





skipper469 said:


> That good to hear Stratus. I'm as curious as Westside Threat as to what cigar you will Christen the room with?


My son gave me Davidoff Aniversario No. 3 for Christmas. I plan to smoke it in his company.


----------



## Stratus

ice_nyne said:


> And drink?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm thinking a classic Manhattan. Really cold w/a big square cube...Whistle Pig Bourbon, Carpano Antica Vermouth, Bitters and Luxardo cherries.


----------



## cracker1397

Stratus said:


> I'm thinking a classic Manhattan. Really cold w/a big square cube...Whistle Pig Bourbon, Carpano Antica Vermouth, Bitters and Luxardo cherries.


That is a great drink. Looks like you know how to make it correctly too. Sooo good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

Stratus said:


> I'm thinking a classic Manhattan. Really cold w/a big square cube...Whistle Pig Bourbon, Carpano Antica Vermouth, Bitters and Luxardo cherries.


Sound delicious! You certainly have the setup to make it. I'll have to get you out a little smoking room care package so I can live vicariously through your smoking room.:wink2:


----------



## Stratus

The audio visual portion of the project started today:smile2: Here's a sneak peak.










Here's the Frame TV. When it's turned off, it displays artwork, hence the name the "Frame". It mounts ultra flush to the wall. Love the concept!


----------



## Dran

You keep this up @Stratus, youre going to be on the cover of Cigar Aficionado!


----------



## ice_nyne

@Stratus I think you already covered but I can't find it - what is the square footage of this space?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Hell yeah!


----------



## SilkyJ

Dran said:


> You keep this up @Stratus, youre going to be on the cover of Cigar Aficionado!


He's also going to have a bunch of random people showing up at his house. I think I'm due for another vacation.


----------



## Westside Threat

What sort of sound system do you have in there? I cant recall. Did you put speakers in the ceiling?


----------



## Stratus

ice_nyne said:


> @Stratus I think you already covered but I can't find it - what is the square footage of this space?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got about 1,500 sf of finished area in the basement.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Great job! Now it time for a Puff party. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

One more pic.


----------



## Stratus

Westside Threat said:


> What sort of sound system do you have in there? I cant recall. Did you put speakers in the ceiling?


This is roughly what I've got. Hope this helps.

*Entertainment Room*
Samsung 82" 4K Smart TV
B&W 600 Series - Center Channel & Sides
B&W CCM664 - Rear In Wall Speakers
Receiver: Yamaha 7/2 Dolby Atmos
Subwoofer: B&W 10"

*Game Room*
65" Samsung Frame TV
Bose Soundtouch Amplifier
B&W CCM664 - In Wall Spears

*Cigar Room*
65" Samsung Frame TV
Bose Soundbar - 300 Series

*Bar*
55" Samsung Frame TV

I put a total of six speakers in the ceiling. Here's a pic of the B&W's.


----------



## Stratus

Here's a profile view of the Frame TV. It nests up against the wall with very little gap. Very cool IMO.


----------



## PTAaron

Looking good. In the pics that satin finish on the floor doesn’t look “bad”, but hopefully your solution to darken it back up a bit works out. 

That frame tv is awesome, never seen that before. I’ve seen guys with home theaters do a tv turned sideways (like a poster) to display movie posters though - similar idea 
Will you have set “art work” or pictures that will change?


----------



## Stratus

PTAaron said:


> Looking good. In the pics that satin finish on the floor doesn't look "bad", but hopefully your solution to darken it back up a bit works out.
> 
> That frame tv is awesome, never seen that before. I've seen guys with home theaters do a tv turned sideways (like a poster) to display movie posters though - similar idea
> Will you have set "art work" or pictures that will change?


Thanks PTAaron! Unfortunately, we are going to start from ground zero on the floor. It is going to be re-sanded and we are going to start over with a different company. Like you say, it look OK, but it's not acceptable in my book.

I'm not exactly sure what I'm going to do with the "art work" yet. I think it would be cool if I can set things up to automatically change.


----------



## Mark in wi

Looks great! Nicer then some “nice” establishments I’ve been to!! Glad you are redoing the floor, have it done the way you want or it will always bother you.


----------



## Westside Threat

what sort of shelving goes in the cabinets behind the bar?


----------



## Stratus

Westside Threat said:


> what sort of shelving goes in the cabinets behind the bar?


We will be adding 1/2" glass shelves! There are a couple puck lights installed up above, so the glass will allow the light to shine all the way through.


----------



## Stratus

Mark in wi said:


> Looks great! Nicer then some "nice" establishments I've been to!! Glad you are redoing the floor, have it done the way you want or it will always bother you.


Thanks! Yeah...we were on schedule to be done next week, but the floors will delay things another couple weeks because of work schedules. You are right, it would always bother me if I don't fix it.


----------



## PTAaron

Stratus said:


> Thanks PTAaron! Unfortunately, we are going to start from ground zero on the floor. It is going to be re-sanded and we are going to start over with a different company. Like you say, it look OK, but it's not acceptable in my book.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what I'm going to do with the "art work" yet. I think it would be cool if I can set things up to automatically change.


I'm not sure how those are set up, but we have 2 smart TVs in our bar and game room area - when we do a movie movie night I set up a flash drive of posters for the movie to rotate through while we're eating and enjoying the movie themed drinks before the show starts. 
(Warning, low budget DIY bar photos to follow)




























Would be cool to have some themed photos that match the rooms rotate through - a least that's how I would consider doing it 

EDIT: I've also got the tv on the wall outside the theater set up to mirror what's showing inside the theater - something to think about for if people want to wander away from the big tv and have a smoke.


----------



## Westside Threat

Fun setup you got there.


----------



## MyFatherFan

Stratus said:


> Thanks PTAaron! Unfortunately, we are going to start from ground zero on the floor. It is going to be re-sanded and we are going to start over with a different company. Like you say, it look OK, but it's not acceptable in my book.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what I'm going to do with the "art work" yet. I think it would be cool if I can set things up to automatically change.


For what it's worth, I did flooring for a few years and we always used wax over poly on darker finishes. Some reason poly seems to capture lighting and skew coloring of the finish.

-


----------



## Stratus

*UPDATE:* Decided to refinish the hardwood floors and get the color right - so that's why I've been slow with updates. In the meantime, these pics show the lights over the bar and the picture lights installed and working over the entertainment center.


----------



## Hnemes

Uhhhhh..... may i live in your basement? This looks amazing.

Happy smoking,
Hayden


----------



## Stratus

Floors sanded down to the bone today. First coat applied. Aaaah. That's more like it.


----------



## Pag#11

Stratus said:


> Floors sanded down to the bone today. First coat applied. Aaaah. That's more like it.


Maybe do a lil test area of the final clear coat to see how it looks...just a thought. Looking great by the way.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Pag#11 said:


> Maybe do a lil test area of the final clear coat to see how it looks...just a thought. Looking great by the way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Will Do! Thanks.


----------



## Stratus

The floors were completed and I'm very happy with the results! Glass doors for wine area and cigar room will be installed on Monday. Yeah baby, the end is in site!


----------



## GOT14U

So impressive! It’s been crazy to follow this and it’s progress 


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Stratus

The Cigar Room! I'll get better pics, but you get the idea.


----------



## Pag#11

The floors are waaay better . Atleast when you pickup an ash off the floor you can smile now ...has been a great ride watching all this come together. ..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Beautiful. No words. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Truly an amazing space


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

This is INSANE!! Very impressive, love the set up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Wow! I’ll actually be disappointed when it’s done because the pictures will stop. Awesome all the way around.


----------



## PTAaron

Looks incredible!


----------



## Stratus

I'm enjoying the heck out of the new space. There's obviously no furniture yet, and I'm already spending too much time in the "cave." My wife (lovingly) thinks I'm nuts. Ha! Here's some more pics before the big reveal. The furniture, art, window treatments, etc., are all going in on August 7th & 8th.


----------



## Chris80

That room is absolutely stunning! Great job! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

It’s funnt going back to the first few pictures and seeing those again. Amazing space! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hnemes

I’m at a loss for words, this is amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

When is the housewarming party 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

You have done the right thing in taking your time to have things right! I believe this could be published in Aficionados magazine, very impressive! I would seriously submit the pics. 

If it’s any consolation all our wives think were nuts! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Stratus

Olecharlie said:


> If it's any consolation all our wives think were nuts!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tulse

You should seriously contact one of the cigar magazines or rather they should contact you. The final product is better than I imagined and the story article worthy. I have a feeling we don’t know the half of it!


----------



## Stratus

Couldn't resist brining down a couple of the bar stools to see what they look like.


----------



## ice_nyne

Stratus, make sure to take a crapload if pics when the wine closet is completed. Can’t wait. 

You should be proud of the entire project. The detail is stunning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Olecharlie said:


> You have done the right thing in taking your time to have things right! I believe this could be published in Aficionados magazine, very impressive! I would seriously submit the pics.
> 
> If it's any consolation all our wives think were nuts!


I had not read this before I wrote my reply.

It's clear great minds think alike. :smile2:


----------



## GOT14U

I’d get some blow up chairs down there right away. You’ve been patient enough! Lol stellar work! Only problem I’ve seen is how big your humidor is.... 


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Ender1553

GOT14U said:


> I'd get some blow up chairs down there right away. You've been patient enough! Lol stellar work! Only problem I've seen is how big your humidor is....
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Heh, that should just be his "ready to smoke" humidor while he gets something like a 72 bottle wine fridge converted with shelves for storage/aging :-D

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

The glass was installed today...just waiting on the door handle pulls for the cigar room. We used 1/2" Starphire glass and it it really looks sharp. I'm tempted to try out the cigar room tonight, or should I wait until the basement is officially complete?





































My wife loading up the racks. More bottles needed. :vs_wine::vs_wine::vs_wine::vs_wine::vs_wine:


----------



## Dran

You could always call it a test run, wouldn't even have to count, so long as it's in the name of science!!


----------



## greasemonger

Jeez, this is turning out unreal. I am thoroughly impressed. If it were me I'd be stinking up that room yesterday.


----------



## Stratus

Dran said:


> You could always call it a test run, wouldn't even have to count, so long as it's in the name of science!!





greasemonger said:


> Jeez, this is turning out unreal. I am thoroughly impressed. If it were me I'd be stinking up that room yesterday.


HA! That's great! As they say..."you always kiss the girl in the name of science."


----------



## Matfam1

The ventilation system certainly needs to be tested prior to the grand opening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Test...it...out!!!


----------



## Westside Threat

Matfam1 said:


> The ventilation system certainly needs to be tested prior to the grand opening.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This. Everything else can be forgiven. If your ventilation system isn't pulling its weight you have a problem.


----------



## Mark in wi

Looking very nice!

The bar looks well stocked but your humi looks like it needs some attention. You are going to work on that if you are going to test out the ventilation system?:vs_laugh:


----------



## Stratus

Mark in wi said:


> Looking very nice!
> 
> The bar looks well stocked but your humi looks like it needs some attention. You are going to work on that if you are going to test out the ventilation system?:vs_laugh:


Good catch. That's because I've been smoking more than drinking lately!


----------



## Stratus

Here's what the Cobra handle pulls for the doors in Cigar Room look like. I'm not sure what the symbolism is (I guess we will have to make something up...ideas?) but they should look pretty bad a**. We will see. Going for it.

"Protector of the Humidor".
"Protector of the Puros.
"The Guardians"


----------



## Hnemes

Stratus said:


> Here's what the Cobra handle pulls for the doors in Cigar Room look like. I'm not sure what the symbolism is (I guess we will have to make something up...ideas?) but they should look pretty bad a**. We will see. Going for it.
> 
> "Protector of the Humidor".
> "Protector of the Puros.
> "The Guardians"


If those don't work you should keep a few lives ones in there to ward of burglars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Fanged Fumar 
El Jefe Fuente


----------



## Stratus

tulse said:


> fanged fumar
> el jefe fuente


Nice!!!


----------



## Stratus

I tested out the Cigar Room room today (all in the name of science) and all systems are a go! The Fantech easily did its job. My wife didn't notice a hint of smoke smell anywhere in the house, let alone in other parts of the basement. After the test, I ran the ozone generator for about an hour, and the room smells as good as new tonight. 

Time will tell, but at the moment, I believe the darn thing works. HA! The next update will likely be the reveal pics on August 9th with all the furniture, art, etc. Stay tuned and thanks everyone for your continued interest.


----------



## mpomario

Stratus said:


> I tested out the Cigar Room room today (all in the name of science) and all systems are a go! The Fantech easily did its job. My wife didn't notice a hint of smoke smell anywhere in the house, let alone in other parts of the basement. After the test, I ran the ozone generator for about an hour, and the room smells as good as new tonight.
> 
> Time will tell, but at the moment, I'm excited. The next update will likely be the reveal pics on August 9th with all the furniture, art, etc. Stay tuned and thanks everyone for your continued interest.


Fantastic!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

What the hell is taking so long...I want to see some smoke rolling in this dungeon of comfort!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Matfam1

Stratus said:


> I tested out the Cigar Room room today (all in the name of science) and all systems are a go! The Fantech easily did its job. My wife didn't notice a hint of smoke smell anywhere in the house, let alone in other parts of the basement. After the test, I ran the ozone generator for about an hour, and the room smells as good as new tonight.
> 
> Time will tell, but at the moment, I believe the darn thing works. HA! The next update will likely be the reveal pics on August 9th with all the furniture, art, etc. Stay tuned and thanks everyone for your continued interest.


I've got to admit, some relief that it all works. I would have felt a bit responsible had it not worked....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zimbra

Awesome project! I love the colors and design. We have similar tastes.

We are in the process of buying a new home and have recently switched our approach. Now we are thinking of going for an older home so we can renovate it ourselves rather than a new build. Plus, new builds inside the loop in Houston rarely have yards. 

Where did you get the handles, faucets, etc for the bar? I really like the aesthetic feel of your cabinetry & bar area. Is there a name for that style of woodwork on the cabinetry? I like the countertop as well, we will probably go with a quartz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laborer75

That is some serious planning and execution! I love every detail down to the lighting! That wine room is insane. Thanks for sharing. I have to show this one to the wife.


----------



## Pag#11

Stratus said:


> I tested out the Cigar Room room today (all in the name of science) and all systems are a go! The Fantech easily did its job. My wife didn't notice a hint of smoke smell anywhere in the house, let alone in other parts of the basement. After the test, I ran the ozone generator for about an hour, and the room smells as good as new tonight.
> 
> Time will tell, but at the moment, I believe the darn thing works. HA! The next update will likely be the reveal pics on August 9th with all the furniture, art, etc. Stay tuned and thanks everyone for your continued interest.


Room turned out great can't wait to see it with furnishings. 
Would imagine you have read up about the risks of using an ozone generator. They can cause health issues some serious than others. They can react with different materials to make other unhealthy air contaminants. May even effect the taste of your smokes. Ozone generators were widely used in many illegal Marijuana grows to reduce odor and detection. They really weren't concerned about the negative effects on humans or plants. People started having issues and the finished product had that ozone odor and taste. These days ozone generators are banned in California. Please use with caution. A large charcoal filter will do the same thing without any harmful by products and can be run without any worry.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Right now my basement is a damn kindergarten but once the kids are a little older and I can claim my basement, I will look back to this thread for inspirational ideas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

The cigar room and basement is complete. I'm going to start posting pics today. In the meantime, all I can say is WOW!!!. This project exceeded my wildest dreams. Rae Duncan and Associates out of Chicago executed on every last detail to perfection and they deserve MAD props! My family and I just got back from Montana and Tim Naus (the lead designer) was waiting for us to show off the big reveal. I'm absolutely blown away and feel incredibly blessed. Many a nights will be spent enjoying time with friends, family, and of course cigars in this incredible space.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Beautiful.


----------



## Dran

Amazing @Stratus! That space is top notch!


----------



## Ewood

AMAZING @Stratus


----------



## Tulse

Unbelievable. Congratulations!


----------



## Stratus

Game table and bar.


----------



## Stratus




----------



## Stratus




----------



## Piper

@Stratus, that is spectacular. You might never see the light of day again. Congratulations. Thanks for sharing your progress. Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Stratus

Media room.


----------



## g1k

Incredible project and fantastic results. I've been saving photos of the build progress for some design ideas in my next house.

Again, great job!

Ryan


----------



## Stratus

Close up. Cigar Room.


----------



## Stratus

Another looks at the billiard room.


----------



## Cherokee98

I bet it looks better in person than the pictures show, though it looks fantastic. Congratulations on the great space.

Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus




----------



## Matfam1

My goodness, breathtaking. You all did an amazing job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus




----------



## PTAaron

Wow, amazing!


----------



## genomez

Stunning!


----------



## Bigjohn

I am moving in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Our Dilly Dilly bell.










The Cigar Tins we found went to good use.










More accessories










My last name is "Campbell" so when we found this we were excited.


----------



## Rabidawise

Unbelievable! To say I’m impressed feels so understated!


----------



## ice_nyne

Very impressive. We are all jealous. You're gonna need a bigger humidor!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zimbra

ice_nyne said:


> Very impressive. We are all jealous. You're gonna need a bigger humidor!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Stratus said:


> Our Dilly Dilly bell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cigar Tins we found went to good use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last name is "Campbell" so when we found this we were excited.


I love the artifacts on the shelves but what are those tall objects with writing on the spines below and on either side of the mechanical clock?


----------



## TexaSmoke

Well done, Mr. Campbell. The room is perfect and its yours. Enjoy it to the fullest, good sir. 

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Wow! Well done! I can only imagine how anxious you were to have it finished. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Piper said:


> I love the artifacts on the shelves but what are those tall objects with writing on the spines below and on either side of the mechanical clock?


Those are mini humidors disguised as books. HA!


----------



## Stratus

Shaver702 said:


> Wow! Well done! I can only imagine how anxious you were to have it finished.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes...so anxious! Good things really are worth waiting for. Now that it's done, I don't want to be anywhere else.


----------



## Stratus

As much as I love my Chicago Bears, I don't think I have ever watched an entire pre-season football game. That all changed last night! I lit up a cigar and hung out in the room with my son (pictured) and watched the ENTIRE game. To be honest, I probably could have watched Space Chimps, Troll 2, or even Daddy Day Camp and still enjoyed my evening.


----------



## Stratus

Thought you all might like to see what the wine room looks like loaded up with wine. That corner was a small unassuming and under utilized area that was an afterthought. However, IMO it turned out to be a main feature area of the basement. The company (STACT) makes a really interesting product. https://www.getstact.com

Stact's wine storage design was crowd-funded and the have evolved into quite a company.


----------



## Olecharlie

Still looking for that bottle of Macallan 25 yr. it looks fantastic! Congratulations, just well done and I’m sure your son agrees!


----------



## ice_nyne

Stratus - back to that wine display. Is it temperature controlled with a vapor barrier layer in the walls? Or did you opt for room temperature cooling since it is located in the basement?

I am really thinking about converting a closet to a similar setup, minus the glass panels. But I really like the display factor and how easy it is to see/identify inventory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Beautiful. The photos make it look like something you might see while flipping through the pages of Cigar Aficionado.

I hope you throw some great parties in there man. Love the wine nook. 

Cigars and wine is some of the best friends I've ever had. Where did you get the wine and what do you put in there?


----------



## Stratus

ice_nyne said:


> Stratus - back to that wine display. Is it temperature controlled with a vapor barrier layer in the walls? Or did you opt for room temperature cooling since it is located in the basement?
> 
> I am really thinking about converting a closet to a similar setup, minus the glass panels. But I really like the display factor and how easy it is to see/identify inventory.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello & good question! The wine area is not temperature controlled and we didn't add a vapor barrier. Since the space is located in the basement and we were not currently planning on long term-storage, we opted for room temperature cooling. We have a large closet behind the nook, so we likely could add temperature control in the future if we become enthusiasts.


----------



## Stratus

Del Fuego said:


> Beautiful. The photos make it look like something you might see while flipping through the pages of Cigar Aficionado.
> 
> I hope you throw some great parties in there man. Love the wine nook.
> 
> Cigars and wine is some of the best friends I've ever had. Where did you get the wine and what do you put in there?


Thank you for your kind words! As a matter of fact, we are having friends over Friday night, so let the parties begin! Btw, I like your term "wine nook"...as I wasn't exactly how to refer to the space.

Cigars really are a great way to relax and engage! I've had awesome conversations with my son and friends over a cigar.

We are not hardcore wine enthusiasts, so most of our bottles came from Binny's, which is our local liquor store. They have a have knowledgeable staff that helped us select a nice mix of wines for starters. CA wine country, here we come!


----------



## Stratus

Just checking in to say HI and let you all know....um...yes...we are absolutely lovn' the cigar room!


----------



## Shaver702

Stratus said:


> Just checking in to say HI and let you all know....um...yes...we are absolutely lovn' the cigar room!


How is the exhaust system working? Any pictures/videos of that in action?


----------



## Stratus

Shaver702 said:


> How is the exhaust system working? Any pictures/videos of that in action?


The exhaust is working beautifully! I've had up to four cigar smokers, without any problems whatsoever. I'm sure it could handle a few more.

I'll work on a video of the system in action. In the meantime, here's a 3D walkthrough

http://my.matterport.com/show/?m=Bk9q3SbSLJg
Credit: Rae Duncan Interior Design
https://www.raeduncanid.com


----------



## Stratus

Thought you all might like to see a 3D walkthrough.

https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=Bk9q3SbSLJg
CREDIT: Rae Duncan Interior Design
https://www.raeduncanid.com/


----------



## skipper469

Absolutely stunning Stratus! That spread really needs to be showcased in a magazine. You got that humidor stocked to the gills yet?


----------



## Dran

Now you're just showing off... As well you should brother! That's an awesome addition to all the pics you've shared with us. Thanks!


----------



## genomez

The 3D view is incredible!


----------



## ice_nyne

That is an impressive 3D tour. Thanks for sharing. Makes me even more jealous of your set up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Some of you asked to see the Cigar Room in use. Here's a pic of me and a couple of my friends enjoying the Cubs game this evening.

*3D Virtual Tour:* https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=Bk9q3SbSLJg
Credit: Rae Duncan Interior Design










Another pic from a week ago or so.










More good friends...


----------



## Westside Threat

From an incredibly selfish standpoint I’ve very thankful you did this because my wife loves it! Just greasing the wheel...


----------



## Stratus

Hung my favorite sign today. What better than a "NO SMOKING" sign in my SMOKING ROOM. HA! 
We found it an antique store.


----------



## poppajon75

I had to go back and catch up a bit. That is seriously one awesome space to enjoy some leisure time. Absolutely beautiful! I hope it brings you years of enjoyment.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## skipper469

It looks like a good time is being had by all Stratus. Cheers to your vision coming to fruition!


----------



## Shaver702

Stratus said:


> The exhaust is working beautifully! I've had up to four cigar smokers, without any problems whatsoever. I'm sure it could handle a few more.
> 
> I'll work on a video of the system in action. In the meantime, here's a 3D walkthrough
> 
> http://my.matterport.com/show/?m=Bk9q3SbSLJg
> Credit: Rae Duncan Interior Design
> https://www.raeduncanid.com


Ahh the Matterport....I've used that scanner before. Really cool toy.

That is an amazing space. I am trying to win my wife over to let me do a cigar room in our basement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Westside Threat said:


> From an incredibly selfish standpoint I've very thankful you did this because my wife loves it! Just greasing the wheel...


Incredible space, I showed the pics to my wife as well. She said "oh, you want a cigar mancave? NOT GONNA HAPPEN!"

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Another great evening with good friends smoking cigars and enjoying a few cocktails.


----------



## Piper

@Stratus, I love everything you did in your man cave-the dark walls, the warm lighting, the furnishings, the jumbotrons. What I didn't realize, until I saw the 3D walk-through, was that the cigar room is separated by a glass door from the rest of the space. That's brilliant! It's a wonderful setting for your family and (no doubt growing number of) friends to spend time together. :thumb:


----------



## skipper469

Is that MC Hammer of the screen Stratus? He seems to be impressed with the room too! It's good to see the cigar room getting plenty of use and beingenjoyd.


----------



## Stratus

Piper said:


> @Stratus, I love everything you did in your man cave-the dark walls, the warm lighting, the furnishings, the jumbotrons. What I didn't realize, until I saw the 3D walk-through, was that the cigar room is separated by a glass door from the rest of the space. That's brilliant! It's a wonderful setting for your family and (no doubt growing number of) friends to spend time together. :thumb:


Thanks for your kind words and feedback Piper! Re: the glass doors, I agree! The original idea was to build a hidden door/bookcase which also would have been cool. One of the benefits of glass is that it provides field of site, thus allowing us to watch two different games (bar and cigar room). Last week I watched a Bears preseason and the Cubs game at the same time. HA!


----------



## Olecharlie

The 3-D is Amazing! I do not think it could be any better, everything flows perfectly and the colors are excellent!


----------



## Stratus

Finally got around to making a video.


----------



## ice_nyne

Very nice. Do the glass doors to the cigar room seal? Or does the purification system in there do a good enough job that the smoke and odor does not drift to the rest of the space?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedjemunkee

Absolutely beautiful. Hopefully one day I will have something just as nice.


----------



## Stratus

ice_nyne said:


> Very nice. Do the glass doors to the cigar room seal? Or does the purification system in there do a good enough job that the smoke and odor does not drift to the rest of the space?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good question. Yes indeed, the glass doors have a semi-transparent seal. I'd say it's the combination of smoke containment, air purification, and ozone. Adding the spray foam insulation and plastic barrier was also a key factor IMO. I'm over the moon with the rooms performance so far.

You can kind of see the seal at 720 in the vid.


----------



## Bigjohn

Absolutely incredible!! Your humidor does look a little empty though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edoty39

Outstanding! You truly are a blessed man.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Wow :jaw:Just Wow...Forget about the sun. I would never leave that room unless I was buying more cigars :grin2:


----------



## Stratus

Last video...I promise. HA! Here's a short video that gives an up close look at the Humidor.


----------



## Stratus

Hey guys...been a while since I've checked in. My son and some college friends are home for an extended weekend. It's been great spending time with young adults that clearly have their heads on their shoulders. They have been polite, engaging, smart and a just a lot of fun to have around. I gave to boys a crash course on cigars last night. I think it was as much fun for me as it was for them.


----------



## Stratus

My Dad made these and sent them my way. He collected some of his favorite cigar bands and framed them. They are hanging proudly in the cigar room.


----------



## Westside Threat

Is everything done? The bathroom still remaining or did you complete it?


----------



## Stratus

Westside Threat said:


> Is everything done? The bathroom still remaining or did you complete it?


Yes, thanks for asking. Aside from a couple loose ends, everything is pretty much done. We completed the bathroom too.

My brother and Dad are in this weekend for a family wedding. Here's a pic from last night. Good times!


----------



## -Stinky-

Stratus said:


> Yes, thanks for asking. Aside from a couple loose ends, everything is pretty much done. We completed the bathroom too.
> 
> My brother and Dad are in this weekend for a family wedding. Here's a pick from last night. Good times!


Such a great picture brother. Get that framed and hang it in the cigar room 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bozoo

Stratus said:


> Yes, thanks for asking. Aside from a couple loose ends, everything is pretty much done. We completed the bathroom too.
> 
> My brother and Dad are in this weekend for a family wedding. Here's a pic from last night. Good times!


Bro, I love the photo! That's great to see happy guys enjoying smokes and beer along with their dad. I'm jealous, really, really jealous!  Cheers!


----------



## Stratus

-Stinky- said:


> Such a great picture brother. Get that framed and hang it in the cigar room
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good idea. I think I'll do just that this week! It's a keeper!


----------



## skipper469

-Stinky- said:


> Such a great picture brother. Get that framed and hang it in the cigar room
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good times, good smokes and the best of company. Good to see you all having a good time! Carpe diem!


----------



## CountryBoyBme

Awesome job... Let the good times roll!!!!


----------



## Gummy Jones

Stratus said:


> Good question. Yes indeed, the glass doors have a semi-transparent seal. I'd say it's the combination of smoke containment, air purification, and ozone. Adding the spray foam insulation and plastic barrier was also a key factor IMO. I'm over the moon with the rooms performance so far.
> 
> You can kind of see the seal at 720 in the vid.


bravo


----------



## Stratus

Hanging out in the Cigar Room last night with my college roommate from 30+ years ago. Can you believe this guy is in his 50's? Great memories, good times and awesome conversation.


----------



## Piper

Stratus said:


> Hanging out in the Cigar Room last night with my college roommate from 30+ years ago. Can you believe this guy is in his 50's? Great memories, good times and awesome conversation.


You went to college with Brett Kavanaugh LOL?


----------



## greasemonger

Piper said:


> You went to college with Brett Kavanaugh LOL?


He may have, but he can't really remember, but he's pretty sure, but could be, beer...


----------



## Stratus

Enjoyed entertaining family that was in town. We celebrated my nieces wedding and generally relished each others company. A few nights ago we broke out the Opus X Forbidden TAA 2018. Oh man, we all agreed that it was an absolutely awesome cigar. Check out this ash!

I went back to my local cigar shop yesterday to pick up another one....and poof...they were already gone! It's probably a good thing, my cigar spending habits have gotten a little out of control lately. HA!


----------



## Stratus

Wednesdays don't suck anymore.


----------



## Stratus

Hey Puffers! I know this thread has pretty much run it's course, however I wanted to share this.

Our designer posted some before and after pics the other day. Looking back, it's crazy to see the transformation. Link here: https://www.raeduncanid.com/mancave


----------



## bozoo

Oh you're killing us...


----------



## Joe Sticks

Gorgeous set up !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stratus

Joe Sticks said:


> Gorgeous set up !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks!


----------



## mpomario

Hard to believe that is the same space. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinkable

This is super cool. I need to review the thread but how is the interior ventilation. I’d love to do this at my house but my wife would HATE the smoke to leak 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I’m working or smoking


----------



## msmith1986

So over the top ridiculous man. It came out great and I'm sure you feel great about it. Now put on your best pin-striped Capone suit and enjoy a drink and smoke!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

mpomario said:


> Hard to believe that is the same space.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Hard to believe! Thanks.


----------



## Stratus

msmith1986 said:


> So over the top ridiculous man. It came out great and I'm sure you feel great about it. Now put on your best pin-striped Capone suit and enjoy a drink and smoke!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


HA! Or how about a smoking jacket?
https://www.dukeanddigham.com


----------



## Stratus

sinkable said:


> This is super cool. I need to review the thread but how is the interior ventilation. I'd love to do this at my house but my wife would HATE the smoke to leak
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


I hear you. The mere thought of any type of smoke smell in ANY part of the house was not an option for my wife either. The moment of truth was agonizing...but I can say we somehow managed to pull it off. We have zero, zip, nada a trace anywhere in the house. In fact, when I come upstairs after a night of smoking, it's even difficult to detect smell on my clothes.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Stratus said:


> Yes, thanks for asking. Aside from a couple loose ends, everything is pretty much done. We completed the bathroom too.
> 
> My brother and Dad are in this weekend for a family wedding. Here's a pic from last night. Good times!


Conan O'Brian & Mr. Lebowski. Phones ringing dude.


----------



## bozoo

Stratus said:


> We have zero, zip, nada a trace anywhere in the house. In fact, when I come upstairs after a night of smoking, it's even difficult to detect smell on my clothes.


So this part closes the project with an ultimate success. Congrats...


----------



## mamurphy353

Stunning project, your attention to detail is impressive, thanks for taking the time to share in such detail and answering all the questions.
I am at the planning phase of a similar Cigar Lounge build and have learned allot from your project.
I have read all the posts and have a few specific question about the Cigar Room ventilation.... since you achieved zero odor/smoke escape which is essential in my build also.

You have two separate ceiling vent locations in the room which are connected in line to a Fantech Model: FKD 8XL fan which pulls smoke out of the room.

1. How do you supply make up air into the room?
2. If you have a vent supplying makeup air from outside:
- Do you rely on negative pressure in the room to suck fresh air into the room, or do you use a fan to push the fresh air into the room (I have seen the fan approach in other builds). 
- How do you heat/cool the make up air? Heat Recovery Ventilator or Inline Duct Heater... etc?
- Does the makeup return air vent into the room in the ceiling or at the floor?

3. How do you heat/cool the room? I notice a 3rd vent in the ceiling is that a house HVAC? 

Would it be possible to get or post a larger version of the architectural drawing where the dimensions are clearer.
Thanks Again.


----------



## mpomario

Stratus said:


> I hear you. The mere thought of any type of smoke smell in ANY part of the house was not an option for my wife either. The moment of truth was agonizing...but I can say we somehow managed to pull it off. We have zero, zip, nada a trace anywhere in the house. In fact, when I come upstairs after a night of smoking, it's even difficult to detect smell on my clothes.


That is the best test of good ventilation. One of the lounges I go to has great ventilation and my wife will tell me she can hardly tell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratus

Hey all! The cigar room and man cave is getting plenty of use! Felt like I was in college again for LIVE MUSIC night this past weekend! What a blast!


----------



## Tulse

Fantastic venue!

But I almost wish you weren’t finished.This was one great build tread. I miss the progress posts. Was like getting updates on Thor Heyerdahl in his Kon Tiki or Apollo 11 nearing the moon. How’s the ventilation working?

Edit. I see it’s working perfectly!


----------



## Stratus

Tulse said:


> Fantastic venue!
> 
> But I almost wish you weren't finished.This was one great build tread. I miss the progress posts. Was like getting updates on Thor Heyerdahl in his Kon Tiki or Apollo 11 nearing the moon. How's the ventilation working?
> 
> Edit. I see it's working perfectly!


HA! Yeah...I miss posting myself. The ventilation is still working great. I'm using the room 2-3 times a week (sometimes more). LOVE, LOVE it! Thanks for commenting and checking in!


----------



## Stratus

More pics from LIVE MUSIC NIGHT!


----------



## Lika1

Stratus said:


> HA! Yeah...I miss posting myself. The ventilation is still working great. I'm using the room 2-3 times a week (sometimes more). LOVE, LOVE it! Thanks for commenting and checking in!


All I can say is "WOW!" There is a lot to read on this thread, but I'm trying to nail down the ventilation as I am embarking on a similar project. My basement is already finished, bar included; I'm looking at converting the bedroom in the basement to my very own cigar room. For ventilation/air handling, am I correct to understand that you have the vents in the ceiling ran by the Fantech 8xl vent fan, RabbitAir air purifier, and the ozone generator? Am i missing anything? I plan on ventilating my room in a similar manner, I already have an air purifier (Austin Air Healthmate Plus), and now plan on the ozone generator thanks to this thread. I too cannot have any cigar smell escaping, as my wife would immediately shut it down.....lol!!


----------



## Stratus

Lika1 said:


> All I can say is "WOW!" There is a lot to read on this thread, but I'm trying to nail down the ventilation as I am embarking on a similar project. My basement is already finished, bar included; I'm looking at converting the bedroom in the basement to my very own cigar room. For ventilation/air handling, am I correct to understand that you have the vents in the ceiling ran by the Fantech 8xl vent fan, RabbitAir air purifier, and the ozone generator? Am i missing anything? I plan on ventilating my room in a similar manner, I already have an air purifier (Austin Air Healthmate Plus), and now plan on the ozone generator thanks to this thread. I too cannot have any cigar smell escaping, as my wife would immediately shut it down.....lol!!


Great questions. Just sent you a PM so you can reach out to me directly. I'm happy to help out. Good luck with your project!


----------



## tacket

Uhh, this is amazing and I'm a working musician myself. How do I book a gig at this sweet venue?


----------



## joak

*Late to the party question*

Okay - I'm late to this buildout. Amazing build and it looks like you've had great results. Thank you for sharing. I'm in the process of building out a room in my basement using recovered 3/4" walnut paneling from a home built in the 1920's that was torn down. It's a slow process, like putting together a jigsaw puzzle when recreating the room in a new space. That's a long story and maybe the subject of a build-out thread of my own.

I've scanned through your thread several times and I don't think I saw definitively on how you handled the HVAC and new air coming into the room. My basement room will be a similar square footage and will have a marble floor underneath (think old world honed Carrera marble). It's relatively well sealed and will be behind a secret door. We are planning on venting with a similar in-line ventilation fan that is not connected to our HVAC. With the marble floor and being in the basement, I'm beginning to think about it being cold down there in the winter and needing heat. A couple of quick questions

1. Do you have a separate HVAC system for the room? 
2. How are you getting fresh air into the room? 
3. It looks like your ventilation system is controlled by the toggle switch next to the door. Do you typically crank the fan on high whenever you're using the room or do you sometimes use it at lower settings? 
4. Lastly, how is the fan noise? I think you mentioned in a post that it's in a separate room (i.e. not in the ceiling directly above the room). About how far is the fan from the room and did you use any noise dampening to keep the noise down?

The build is amazing and I've been studying it for any details I can learn. Huge thank you for sharing this for those of us wanting to learn about how to do this the right way!


----------

